# Penny's Story



## Lucky Penny

Hi everyone! Many of you know of my Penny and how she is currently fighting cancer. I have been meaning to start a thread about her and the journey I have had with her. So I actually wrote a short story and wanted to share it with you all. 

Please note, this is a bit long!

The Story of My Best Friend, Penny.
Summer of 2009 is when my worst nightmare came true. My best friend, Penny was diagnosed with fibrous fibrosarcoma; a type of cancer that is in the face. She was diagnosed just before we were getting ready to celebrate her sixth birthday. I was devastated. No one ever wants to hear that an individual who they love has a life threatening illness. Penny came to me as my sixteenth birthday present. I had been begging my parents for many years for a dog of my own, so when I got Penny I was beyond the happiest I have ever been. 
I still remember that day we were bringing her home in the car when she was eight weeks old. She was sitting on the seat next to me, and I said “your name is going to be Penny”. She turned her head, looked me right in the eyes, and immediately I felt her soul touch mine as her eyes locked into mine and said “okay, and you are going to be my girl”. Penny instantly became my best friend, and as I was going through those hard teenager years, she was there for me every moment.
Penny was not only there for me, she was there for everyone in the family. She was there for us when my brother went on tour to Iraq. She understood when we needed her, without ever having to be asked. She was always there to lick those tears away, to give a golden hug, and to listen to us as we poured our heart out on her. She was our personal therapy dog. 
I competed with Penny in various dog sports, earning many different titles. She ran through tunnels, jumped over jumps, walked up and down sea saws in agility. She heeled beautifully at my side, stayed in her stays, and came when she was called in obedience and rally. She passed with flying colors the canine good citizen test, showing off her friendly well behaved doggie manners. However, those titles are nothing compared to the work she has done as a therapy dog.
After everything Penny did for my family when my brother was on tour in Iraq; it was clear to me that Penny would make a wonderful therapy dog. So, when Penny was five years old, I took the steps needed for Penny to become a therapy dog, and not before long, she was a registered therapy dog. Penny started off in a small assisted living facility in my home town. The facility is a homey atmosphere with no more then twenty residents living there. Almost every single resident keeps a treat for Penny hidden away in their pockets, walkers, or in the rooms. Even though therapy dogs are really not suppose to get treats, I could not tell them no. It is therapy for them to have those treats waiting for Penny and to give them to her. Penny has her favorites, as she directs me down the hallways going to the rooms of those she knows who are waiting for her. She enters wagging her tail with her ears back, saying “I am here; it is me, Penny, your friend!” 
As years went on, Penny and I started adding to our list of facilities we visit for therapy work. We have gone to other assisted living facilities here and there, but have stayed loyal to our original facility. I work at a neurorehabilitation facility, and it was approved for Penny to come into work with me once a week to do therapy with some of the clients I work with. I had to be creative and teach Penny to sit up in a chair for an individual who uses a power wheel chair and can not bend over to reach Penny. Penny is a patient girl, who allows clients to take her on brief walks, most of which have abnormal gaits, canes, or wheel chairs. Some days Penny just sits there and lets the clients softly pet her and whisper secrets in her ears.
Two years into battling cancer, I started taking Penny into Maine Medical Center. I felt that she could connect with patients there, since she herself is battling an illness. From the children’s wing, to the cancer wing, Penny has been through them all, bringing smiles and joy to those who are not feeling well. People seem uplifted when they hear Penny’s story, and how she is here to bring them joy, when she herself is sick. She brings a positive message to many that it is important to take things day by day. Do not frown on what happened in the past, or worry what is going to happen in the future. Focus on today, and live today to its fullest. 
Lastly, Penny and I, and a team of other therapy dogs, have recently started visiting the Youth Development Center. The Youth Development Center is a correction center for juveniles. Penny and I, along with the other teams of therapy dogs were the first therapy dogs to visit this facility. We walked in unknowing how the kids would react to the dogs. The minute the kids saw the dogs, they swarmed them like a hive of bees. Penny laid down on the ground, and let many hands just pet her and tell her about their own dogs. From the quiet kid into the corner, to the biggest toughest looking kid there, they all were there on the ground talking to and petting Penny. When the visits are over, the grounds are covered in dog hair. 
Living in Maine, we drove the three hours down to New England Veterinary Oncology Group (NEVOG) in Massachusetts. As advised from the veterinarians there, we decided to have Penny’s tumor surgically removed. She had to spend a few nights in the hospital, because this was a major surgery, having to remove part of the left side of her face. With Penny’s tumor removal, the goal was to not only remove the tumor, but to also remove a certain amount of area around the tumor which is called margins. The reason is, because Penny’s type of tumor has tentacles that spread out from it, reaching out to spread else where. So to remove the cancer, we have to also remove those hard to see tentacles. The surgeon was brilliant, and got the entire tumor and almost all the margins. The places where she could not get any more of the margins was towards the back of the throat. However, all of the margins came back clean of cancer cells. 
The veterinarians wanted us to do five days a week for three weeks of radiation on Penny. We decided against it, and felt confident in Penny’s quality of life after she heeled from the surgery. When fighting cancer with animals, it is always quality vs. quantity. I researched and started Penny on some holistic supplements, with the guidance of a holistic veterinarian. These supplements were geared to support Penny’s immune system and to keep her as healthy as possible. Penny gets better care then I have ever given myself. Penny’s surgery area healed and she amazingly adapted to half of her face being gone. She was taking all of her supplements and was a very healthily dog, enjoying life to it’s fullest. 
Summer of 2011, Penny started showing some upsetting symptoms that the tumor was growing back. Sure enough, a cat scan showed the tumor was indeed growing back. Once again, my heart sank to my feet. I felt so confident that we had beaten this cancer. 
I still remember that day very clearly. I fell to the ground right beside her crying. She proceeded to lick my face, and then got up, grabbed her favorite toy the frisbee, and ran to the back door growling. As if she was saying “You need to stop crying, it is a beautiful day! Let’s go outside and enjoy this time and play together”! From that day on, I tried my best not to cry about Penny’s cancer. Instead, I made it my goal to enjoy my time on earth with her as much as possible. 
Surgery was not an option this time around. Part of the tumor was growing back in the back of her throat area. (Where the surgeon could not get any more margins.) So we decided to do three treatments of palliative radiation, each one week apart. Penny was in a lot of pain after the second treatment. The whole left side of her face went numb, she was having trouble eating, and she even got an infection on her face. She lost hair on her face, and her left eye had damage to it. We made it through the struggle though, and after Penny was feeling better we noticed the tumor had shrunk. Even though the tumor did come back after her surgery, I was glad we did not do the five days a week for three weeks of radiation they advised. Just three powerful treatments took so much out of Penny, and I could not imagine what more would do to her. Again, it is quality vs. quantity. 
I drove Penny down to an ophthalmologist in New Hampshire to have her eyes checked out, because I feared that her left eye was damaged from the radiation. The ophthalmologist was very nice, and reported that her right eye looked fine, but her left eye did indeed have some slight damage to it. So Penny was prescribed to stay on eye drops the rest of her life.
A few weeks after radiation was over, we started Penny on metronomic chemotherapy. Metronomic chemotherapy is a low dose chemotherapy that can be given over a long period of time, because it can be tolerated longer. With metronomic chemotherapy, it can slow the tumor down or even stop the tumor all together. The kind we were giving Penny was cytoxan, and she seemed to be tolerating it fine with no major side effects. We noticed no signs of the tumor growing back, and Penny seemed to be doing well for about seven months. She made many therapy dog visits, and went on many walks. One side effect of the cytoxan, was that it can get into the bladder and irritate it. Well, that is what happened to Penny, and it caused her to pee multiple times in an hour. Poor thing practically wanted to live outside, so we had to stop the cytoxan. 
It has taken months for Penny’s bladder to get better. Today, she can go four hours without having to go pee, but I don’t think she will ever be able to hold it any longer. Unfortunately stopping the cytoxan caused the tumor to start growing back. I feel like with this cancer, it is an up and down rollercoaster. For a few months, there are no signs of the cancer, and everyone is enjoying life and things seem perfect. Then, the cancer is back, and we are going through our next battle. I only choose to continue treatment depending on how Penny feels. She is a strong soul, who keeps telling me that she still wants to fight and be here. I will stick by her and fight until she tells me otherwise. 
It is cute watching her when she is all spunky. She will run around with toys just like a puppy, and not like a dog fighting cancer. Humans have so much to learn from dogs. Here is Penny, who has been through so many treatments and does not always feel well, but still she takes the time every day to enjoy life. She focuses on the present, and what she can do at that moment to make the most of life. She lets those she loves know she loves them everyday, and she has a positive outlook on life. Her glass is always half full. Sometimes as humans, we get too caught up in all those itty bitty details in life, and we forget to slow things down, and really take a moment to smell the roses. 
Summer 2012, Penny celebrated her ninth birthday with a birthday party on the beach with all of her dog and human friends. She also celebrated that it has been three years that she has been alive since she was diagnosed with this cancer. It was a wonderful celebration, with lots of goodies and swimming. Meanwhile, we had started Penny on another option of chemotherapy to try, chlorambucil. This chemo was different; she seemed a bit more tired on it. We were unsure if it was working, because we noticed upsetting signs of the tumor growing back. After a few months on chlorambucil, and many visits down with the veterinarians at NEVOG, we decided to stop using it. The oncologist felt that the chlorambucil was not working for Penny.
My heart sank to my feet. Here is my best friend, with a tumor eating away at her face once again. I felt helpless, angry and upset. I could tell that her eye was especially bothering her. There was a small bump that had started to grow next to it, putting pressure on her eye. The oncologist suggested that another three treatments of palliative radiation was the next best step. I looked down at my Penny as we sat in the treatment room listening to the oncologist. I knew that if we did not do another round of radiation, there was a big chance I would be saying goodbye to my best friend soon. I didn’t want to be selfish though and keep Penny here for just me. I wanted to fight and keep her here only if she was still enjoying life. “What do you want Penny?” I thought. “Do you still want to fight?” She looked up into my eyes saying “I am your girl” and started wagging her tail. I knew right then and there that I wanted to do another round of radiation.
Currently we are finishing up Penny’s last round of radiation. Once, again, she is going though the same horrible side effects. This time, we are a bit more prepared, and have been able to ease her pain a little better. She still continues all of the holistic supplements we have her on, all though sometimes it is hard to get them all down. It amazes me that just the other night, she went outside in the back yard with her frisbee, and wanted to play. So I threw the frisbee, and she ran as fast as she could to go get it and bring it back. She acted like a healthy two year old dog. Not like a nine year old dog that has been fighting cancer for over three years. She is enjoying her life every day to its fullest. Penny has taught me a great lesson in life, and I will ever be thankful of her for showing me it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for sharing her story, I remember some details from your other thread. Penny is beautiful inside and out and will always be. She is your heart and soul I can see that. I will pray for Penny to fight hard and win one more time. Hugs to sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thank you for sharing Penny's story with us!


----------



## ChoppersMOM

Bless your hearts Penny, Lauren and Luna. Prayers and lots of emotions coming your way from Northest PA!


----------



## dborgers

Penny's story is beautiful. Thank you for sharing it with us.

They sure can teach us a lot, can't they? In the hustle and bustle of life it's all too easy to forget the incredible the gift each day - the present - is. Penny, like my boy, is a beautiful reminder that life is _right now_, not what has happened, or what may come around the next bend.

All the best of everything to you two


----------



## AmberSunrise

Thank you for sharing Penny's story - she is a girl with amazing grace and a true ability to give freely of herself to help others.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for linking through on the other thread. Penny's story is so moving and, like you and others have mentioned, a not so gentle reminder to live for that day, that moment. Penny is so fortunate to have you as her advocate, caregiver, and family member.


----------



## KathyL

Lauren, thank you for sharing the beautiful story of Penny. She is very much your girl and your therapy work with her is commendable. I hope she continues to tolerate the radiation treatments so you are able to enjoy her for many years to come. 

My golden is also battling cancer and is currently on chlorambucil but it's only been two months and it's hard to tell if the chemo is helping or if it is just a very slow growing cancer. I am considering surgery again and then trying cytoxan. I know only too well the rollercoaster ride you referred to.


----------



## Karen519

*Lauren*

Lauren

Bless you for sharing Penny's story with us-she is an amazing and beautiful dog.
She will serve as an inspiration for so many dog lovers on this forum, going through treatment for cancer.
I will keep Penny and you in my prayers!!


----------



## PrincessDi

What an amazing and beautiful girl! Truly you both are examples of grace in the worst of times. Will keep you both in our thoughts and prayers for the strength to continue to beat this beast. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Lauren, for giving us Penny's Story. She is a special girl and you are a special mom!
Hugs to Penny and a hug for you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Penny and her mom.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Penny is going through a tough time. She is finished with all three of her radiation treatments, but the left side of her face hurts a lot and is really numb. She is having trouble eating and drinking. She wants to eat so bad, but things just fall out. We have tried a lot of things, and have gotten some things down her. Giving her some ID tonight and baby food. Poor girl. She has a lot of hair loss, but has great spirits.


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. Penny is going through a tough time. She is finished with all three of her radiation treatments, but the left side of her face hurts a lot and is really numb. She is having trouble eating and drinking. She wants to eat so bad, but things just fall out. We have tried a lot of things, and have gotten some things down her. Giving her some ID tonight and baby food. Poor girl. She has a lot of hair loss, *but has great spirits*.


Penny and you are awe inspiring! We think of you regularly. Keep those spirits high


----------



## cgriffin

Poor Penny! I hope she starts feeling better soon. Hugs to Penny! Keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny is feeling a lot better. She is now able to eat and drink again on her own, but is still on soft food. The burn on her face is healing, and hopefully her hair will start growing back soon. She is still tired, but has a bit more energy in her. She is starting back up on her therapy dog visits. It has been about a month we took off.

Here she is enjoying some peaceful time at the beach last night:


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, she is so cute!
Thank you for the update, Lauren. I am so happy that Penny is feeling better and is healing! 
Keep on going, Penny! Yay!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Penny is beautiful girl, both inside and out. What a beautiful story of Love!


----------



## luvbuzz

What a beautiful dog...sending prayers to both of you.


----------



## vrmueller

You and your family are so lucky to have Penny in your lives. Your story brings inspiration to those who are going through a devastating illness with their beloved pets. I wish Penny so much more time here to do what she does best. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Steadfast

I hesitated in opening the link for fear of reading the worse and it seems so many lately are hurting with illness and loss of their beloved 4 legged babies. I must admit my own selfish reasons that it brings up my own hurt of lost babies. Then I was reminded that each life regardless of how long they are with us touch so many people with unconditional love that their memories should be shouted to the mountain tops and shared by all.

Your Penny is a fighter, probably more for you than herself because of how much she loves you. Her love for you will keep her trying even when her body wants to quit. Treasure each day and give her a big, big hug from me and a kiss.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Penny is feeling better!!


----------



## hubbub

I'm also so happy to see that Penny's doing better  I imagine that trips to the beach and returning to her therapy work will lift her spirits higher!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so glad that sweet Penny is feeling better and is even back to work, an amazing spirit. Sending lots of good vibes for you too.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you all! Penny is on a up and down roller coaster. Now she is not eating much, and we are at a low again. It is extremely hard to see her going through this. I try my best to stay strong around her. She sleeps a lot, and my dad says as long as we continue to get food and water in her, it is okay for her to sleep, because she just needs to heal. When she went to work with me on Wednesday, because she was feeling better she had haddock for lunch!  Some clients made haddock and offered Penny a plate, she ate it all! Yesterday and today I got her to eat a whole chicken breast. However, tonight she refused to eat, so we syringed fed her some ID mixed with water. What she really enjoys is sitting outside. It has been raining just about every day here in Maine. However, yesterday I sat outside in the rain with her for a half hour, because that is how she wanted to enjoy life for the moment. So I joined right in.

Steadfast, I know how you feel as well. I don't want to open thread sometimes, because it brings back memories and points out fears. I love your attitude about enjoying the memories. You hit that one straight one. It is all about the here and now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

You know your Penny and you are in my thoughts and prayers. Bad days happen to all of us, but good days are to follow.


----------



## cgriffin

Lauren, I am sorry Penny is having a hard time.
She is a little fighter with a great mom!
Keeping lil' Penny in my thoughts and I hope she will only get better and get her appetite back, hugs to both of you!


----------



## Neeko13

I just got done reading your thread, and I have tears in my eyes....what a strong, strong girl you have there....she has touched so many lives...even mine from a distance...I will pray for her health, comfort and happiness....she sounds like a wonderful friend....I know I miss my wonderful bud to pieces...


----------



## hubbub

I can imagine how much it meant to Penny to have you join her outside in the rain. Some days my girl needs her sleep to help recover too - we had a run of 3 days earlier in the week where she wasn't bright eyed and just wanted to sleep, so I understand the worry that can bring. 

No matter what, even if she's sleeping, I know you each are cherishing the presence of the other. <<<HUGS>>>


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you to you all. Your kind words are very comforting. It is times like this where having a community of wonderful people like you all is so comforting. We have all been through tough times like what I am going through with Penny and can support one another, because we get it. I welcome anyone else that wants to share their stories to share. Hubhub, how is your girl doing now? Is she feeling any better?


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> ...how is your girl doing now? Is she feeling any better?


Thanks for asking  The sunshine seems to have lifted her mood; plus, we've had a few visitors over the last couple of days which has also helped. I have to remind myself that she's 11.5, has had multiple medical procedures this year and just recovers a bit slower than she used to. 

But, I'm telling you - when she has those flashes of energy, it lifts my spirits like nothing else  Last night she was energized enough for a rowdy game of tug of war - - we both slept soundly afterwards


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am happy to read that she is doing better. It brought a smile to my face to read her having flashes of energy like a puppy. It sounds like she is enjoying life. You take great care of her.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping for better days ahead.


----------



## PrincessDi

I loved reading about you enjoying sitting in the rain with your girl. I know how hard it is to ride the rollercoaster. Keeping you and sweet Penny in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny had some mental therapy this weekend, and has gone to her favorite dog park to walk and swim every day. She is with my parents today, because they both have the day off, and she is going back to the park. I even got her to eat a whole chicken breast and some roast beef last night. It is really hard, because I live in my own place, but Penny has been spending more time at parent’s house, because that is where she has lived most of her life. I just think her being sick; it would be easier being there, then somewhere new.

My mom is worried, and thinks that she may be showing some signs of dementia. All though, it could be that she can't see out of her left eye and she is confused from that. She is doing a lot of circling. I want to get her in to see my holistic vet for some acupuncture, but the vet is out until next week, so who knows when I will be able to get in. We are thinking of getting her in for a check up with our regular vet. 

I did some reading from past threads on the GRF dementia, blindness, and even blood sugar levels. It is extremely hard, because my mother has a more glass half empty attitude with things, and my dad and I have a glass half full attitude. So last night I felt really good after getting all of that food in Penny, and then my mom calls me at work this morning and is going on about dementia. So now I am all nervous. She is almost ready to throw in the towel with Penny it seems, but I am not ready to give up on Penny. My dad isn’t either. Penny is still enjoying life, and to me she is just at a down point right now. It is stressful, because she is my dog, and I don’t want my mom convincing me to be doing something I don’t want to do.

It doesn’t help that my grandmother is battling through lung cancer right now as well. So my mom is really emotional right now, which is totally understandable. I am emotional as well; I just am trying to stay strong. So if I try and express how I feel about her thoughts towards Penny, she gets all upset. As many as you know, it is a stressful time when a family member is sick, dog or human. 

Has anyone gone though this with family members? Opinions clashing. 


I apologize for going on. It is just therapeutic to get it all out.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Here are some pictures from this fall weekend with Penny:


----------



## cgriffin

Hi, Lauren.
I am sorry you are having so much stress. And please, don't apologise for venting. Like you stated, it is very therapeutic to get it off your chest.

I don't involve family members (except for my husband) in my dogs' problems , because first off, nobody is anywhere near here and a lot of them are not dog people anyway. So, I don't really have experience with the clashing, some just don't understand, so I won't talk to them about my pets. 

I am sorry Penny is not feeling well at times but hey, you said she is still enjoying life. That is so great!

I think the rich foods don't help either. But, I know, it is your mom, she means well when she stuffs her with goodies.

About dementia or not dementia issues, I was thinking, why not ask your vet about trying Denamarin. It is a liver supplement mit SAMe in it (I never know how to spell it). It also has milk thistle for strengthening the liver. SAMe is also for brain power in people, as far as I know. 
I noticed when I put Thunder on Denamarin, he became more alert, more frisky, more ready to go for walks and play. 
It is just a suggestion.

I love the pictures of Penny! You can tell she feels sooo loved and has a fantastic mom!
Take care of yourself, hugs to Penny! I am keeping you guys in my thoughts!
Best of luck and keep us posted, please!


----------



## vrmueller

I would say Penny definitely had a therapeutic weekend. The photos are beautiful. Thinking of Penny


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you for the kind words and thoughts. Cgriffin, I haven't heard of denamarin. I will have to ask my vet about it when we go see him. Thank you for the suggestion. How is Thunder doing?

With the food, the only thing I am able to get in her is meat, besides the ID diluted in water. Tonight she ate two chicken breasts and two chicken livers. I know that they are rich, but she has food in her, and she ate it with an appetite. So I am a happy camper tonight.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Those photos are beautiful, I love your sweet Penny. I am sorry that your mom is under so much stress, hopefully things get better soon. Sending good vibes and prayers.


----------



## Chance Benjamin

Those are great photos! Penny looks great and enjoying the swims..Good Luck with everything.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

I am praying for Penny-she is so beautiful and I love the pictures!!

My sister if more of an optimist, than I am. I'm sure your Mom's attitude has alot to do with your Grandmother.

You live in a beautiful place!!


----------



## cgriffin

Thunder is doing fine, Lauren. Thank you for asking! I have not noticed any new lumps on his leg, I so hope the fibrosarcoma will not return.

Lauren, no, I just ment the roast beef was probably too rich, because I was imagining roast beef with all the fixings, lol. 
No, chicken breast is good for her and of course, if she won't eat anything, you will have to think of something she will eat. Meat protein is good for her. 
I am so glad she had a good appetite last night! 
A hug and a belly rub to Penny!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Haha, that is to funny you thought a whole roast beef! That would be a lot! I am sure a golden has done that before though! Karen519, thank you I love fall and all the colors that it brings. What do your trees look like out where you are at? 

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> Penny had some mental therapy this weekend, and has gone to her favorite dog park to walk and swim every day. She is with my parents today, because they both have the day off, and she is going back to the park. I even got her to eat a whole chicken breast and some roast beef last night. It is really hard, because I live in my own place, but Penny has been spending more time at parent’s house, because that is where she has lived most of her life. I just think her being sick; it would be easier being there, then somewhere new.
> 
> My mom is worried, and thinks that she may be showing some signs of dementia. All though, it could be that she can't see out of her left eye and she is confused from that. She is doing a lot of circling. I want to get her in to see my holistic vet for some acupuncture, but the vet is out until next week, so who knows when I will be able to get in. We are thinking of getting her in for a check up with our regular vet.
> 
> I did some reading from past threads on the GRF dementia, blindness, and even blood sugar levels. It is extremely hard, because my mother has a more glass half empty attitude with things, and my dad and I have a glass half full attitude. So last night I felt really good after getting all of that food in Penny, and then my mom calls me at work this morning and is going on about dementia. So now I am all nervous. She is almost ready to throw in the towel with Penny it seems, but I am not ready to give up on Penny. My dad isn’t either. Penny is still enjoying life, and to me she is just at a down point right now. It is stressful, because she is my dog, and I don’t want my mom convincing me to be doing something I don’t want to do.
> 
> It doesn’t help that my grandmother is battling through lung cancer right now as well. So my mom is really emotional right now, which is totally understandable. I am emotional as well; I just am trying to stay strong. So if I try and express how I feel about her thoughts towards Penny, she gets all upset. As many as you know, it is a stressful time when a family member is sick, dog or human.
> 
> Has anyone gone though this with family members? Opinions clashing.
> 
> I apologize for going on. It is just therapeutic to get it all out.



I'm so sorry you have so many battles on you right now. It sounds like you're making the best decisions possible for Penny and trying to keep her interests first. I sounds like your mom is really stressed and possibly may be projecting her anxieties about your grandmother on Penny (and therefore you). 

Family and friends have varying opinions about my girl's care. A while ago, I started telling people I didn't want to know their opinions on what I should do. I needed to make the best decisions I could make and not second guess things. Sometimes people will tell me after the fact that they agree with what I'm doing and that's fine because I've already taken action. 

On the bright side, your mom and dad are obviously care for Penny and enjoy spending time with her when they can. I hope that each day gets better. Don't be sorry for venting - it helps to get it out sometimes. 



Lucky Penny said:


>


This picture makes my heart soar!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lauren, I'm sorry to read about the stress your family is under, both with Penny and with your grandmother. 

Penny's weekend was just what the doctor ordered! Thanks for sharing her photos! 

Regarding the Denamarin, my experience has been the same with Toby as Christa posted about. He turns back into a puppy on it, including the mischief! His vet thinks all geriatric dogs need to be on it as a liver protectant. I'm not sure I'd classify Toby as geriatric, at age 8+ and still displaying high energy, but I'm glad we started him on it. There are a few threads on here about it including this one: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/111943-how-much-same-milk-thistle.html

There is another dementia drug on the market but I understand it isn't always effective. Here's some info on it: Anipryl Tablets Veterinary Information from Drugs.comToby's vet just posted another dementia drug on her FB page, but right now it's only out in Great Britain.


----------



## Lucky Penny

hubbub said:


> I'm so sorry you have so many battles on you right now. It sounds like you're making the best decisions possible for Penny and trying to keep her interests first. I sounds like your mom is really stressed and possibly may be projecting her anxieties about your grandmother on Penny (and therefore you).
> 
> Family and friends have varying opinions about my girl's care. A while ago, I started telling people I didn't want to know their opinions on what I should do. I needed to make the best decisions I could make and not second guess things. Sometimes people will tell me after the fact that they agree with what I'm doing and that's fine because I've already taken action.
> 
> On the bright side, your mom and dad are obviously care for Penny and enjoy spending time with her when they can. I hope that each day gets better. Don't be sorry for venting - it helps to get it out sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> This picture makes my heart soar!


Thank you, hubhub. Your words are very comforting.  There is a lot of stress in my family right now, and it is hard for us to have to family members battling cancer. I like your idea of just telling people you didn't want their opinion. I also hope things get better.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Dallas Gold said:


> Lauren, I'm sorry to read about the stress your family is under, both with Penny and with your grandmother.
> 
> Penny's weekend was just what the doctor ordered! Thanks for sharing her photos!
> 
> Regarding the Denamarin, my experience has been the same with Toby as Christa posted about. He turns back into a puppy on it, including the mischief! His vet thinks all geriatric dogs need to be on it as a liver protectant. I'm not sure I'd classify Toby as geriatric, at age 8+ and still displaying high energy, but I'm glad we started him on it. There are a few threads on here about it including this one: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...andard/111943-how-much-same-milk-thistle.html
> 
> There is another dementia drug on the market but I understand it isn't always effective. Here's some info on it: Anipryl Tablets Veterinary Information from Drugs.comToby's vet just posted another dementia drug on her FB page, but right now it's only out in Great Britain.


 
Thank you, Dallas Gold, and everyone who has continued to provide me comfort. Penny does a lot of left turns. I brought the dogs to the beach yesterday, and she just did left turns on the sand. The vet thinks the tumor could be pushing on the brain. Or even she can't see out of the left eye and is confused. She started the palladia chemotherapy this week, so that is our last hope. I am praying that it shrinks the tumor some, and she is able to feel better and stop doing circles! I was able to get two cans of AD in her yesterday. And, today she did a poop, she hasn’t pooped in awhile.

After a few weeks of the chemo, I am praying things get better. I will look into Denamarin after if things don't improve neurologically. Thank you for all of the information on Denamarin. It makes me feel good to read GRF members having good experiences with it. I am going to take a look at that thread.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending positive vibes and prayers for sweet Penny. Lit a candle.


----------



## KathyL

I was just trying to catch up on Penny. The pictures are beautiful and she looks really good. So the Palladia is a follow-up to her radiation? I've read some good things about Palladia. I will keep my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## cgriffin

Lauren, thanks for the update. 
I am also keeping fingers and toes crossed for Penny and that the chemo will help! 
Hugs to Penny and you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm also sending positive vibes and prayers that the chemo will work for Penny. HUGS to both of you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for sweet Penny and her mom. On my way to light a candle.


----------



## Lucky Penny

KathyL said:


> I was just trying to catch up on Penny. The pictures are beautiful and she looks really good. So the Palladia is a follow-up to her radiation? I've read some good things about Palladia. I will keep my fingers crossed for her.


 

KathyL, Penny had surgery three years ago to remove the tumor. Then last summer/fall she went through 3 rounds of radiation. She then started a type of chemotherapy called metronomic chemotherapy. She stopped when the side effects got bad. Then recently this summer/fall she did another round of 3 treatments of radiation, and has had a hard time recovering from it. Last week, we started her on a new drug out, called palladia. She has been on that for about a week.

Thank you, everyone for your prayers and thoughts. We really need all we can get. Penny is really weak, and in a lot of pain. She still goes on walks, but sleeps a lot, and takes food and water from syringes right now. She has eaten meat in the past, and has tried recently, but it falls out. Her mouth is bothering her to much to eat. So everything she is getting is diluted in water. Even her pills are. She eats when we syringe it in her mouth, so it isn't like we are force feeding her. If she wasn’t eating, I would not force food upon her. We are giving the palladia a few weeks to see if it is going to help. 

KathyL, what sorts of things have you heard about palladia? It is nice to hear success stories on the treatment I am currently using.


We have an appointment to see our general vet on Wednesday for blood work and a check up. I am trying to keep positive thoughts for the appointment.


----------



## KathyL

I'm on the tripawd site a lot and I know I've seen some of the dogs on palladia, but I'm also always looking for studies on chemo protocols and don't remember my sources. I think that is a protocol that was either developed or used a lot at UW-Madison. If I stumble on it I'll forward the link so you can read it.
I just had Harley at the oncologist today and he will be going to cytoxan and piroxicam. I know some dogs have GI and/or bladder issues so we'll see if he is able to tolerate it. He's been battling cancer for almost as long as Penny but unfortunately it was not diagnosed as cancer initially. I'll be thinking of you and Penny Wednesday


----------



## KathyL

*Palladia link*

I found the forum where I saw that Pallaida had positive results. Like all chemos, some dogs have GI issues with it

Tripawds Blogs | Tripawd Support Forums for the Discussion of Amputation, Canine Cancer and Three Legged Dogs | Three Legged Dog Amputation Canine Bone Cancer Support Information Help Advice


----------



## AtticusJordie

Our Golden Atticus was diagnosed with a mast cell tumor in April 2012. You can probably look up several threads I had posted during the Spring and Summer regarding the progression of the cancer. The first two chemo regimens we tried worked for awhile but eventually began to fail. Palladia was our last hope. It had no effect on the MST. Atticus passed away 8/21/12.

That said, I don't want to give you any bad impressions regarding the Palladia. We had talked to several other dog owners at the Vet hospital who had very good luck with Palladia. It certainly isn't a cure but hopefully it will give you additional quality time with Penny. I truely believe that for us, starting on the Palladia was simply a case of a little too little--and too late. It was, according to the oncologist, the most expensive of the chemo therapies (radiation was out of the question due to Atticus' underlying medical conditions)--there were several others that "had the same chance of success as Palladia but were less expensive". Unfortunately, the cancer had progressed to a point where no chemo was going to slow it down any more--and frankly, after putting up a good fight for 4 months of a good quality of life--Atticus was tired. It was time. We pray that the Palladia works wonders for Penny--I would only add that as long as Penny has a good quality of life, chemo is a good remedy. But only if.

We'll keep you both in our prayers.

Scott J.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Lucky Penny said:


> KathyL, Penny had surgery three years ago to remove the tumor. Then last summer/fall she went through 3 rounds of radiation. She then started a type of chemotherapy called metronomic chemotherapy. She stopped when the side effects got bad. Then recently this summer/fall she did another round of 3 treatments of radiation, and has had a hard time recovering from it. Last week, we started her on a new drug out, called palladia. She has been on that for about a week.
> 
> Thank you, everyone for your prayers and thoughts. We really need all we can get. Penny is really weak, and in a lot of pain. She still goes on walks, but sleeps a lot, and takes food and water from syringes right now. She has eaten meat in the past, and has tried recently, but it falls out. Her mouth is bothering her to much to eat. So everything she is getting is diluted in water. Even her pills are. She eats when we syringe it in her mouth, so it isn't like we are force feeding her. If she wasn’t eating, I would not force food upon her. We are giving the palladia a few weeks to see if it is going to help.
> 
> KathyL, what sorts of things have you heard about palladia? It is nice to hear success stories on the treatment I am currently using.
> 
> 
> We have an appointment to see our general vet on Wednesday for blood work and a check up. I am trying to keep positive thoughts for the appointment.


Praying for Penny and you-you both have been through so much. Praying for her vet appointment tomorrow. You are both in my prayers!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for sweet Penny to feel better and best wishes for tomorrow's vet visit. Lit a candle.


----------



## Lucky Penny

KathyL said:


> I'm on the tripawd site a lot and I know I've seen some of the dogs on palladia, but I'm also always looking for studies on chemo protocols and don't remember my sources. I think that is a protocol that was either developed or used a lot at UW-Madison. If I stumble on it I'll forward the link so you can read it.
> I just had Harley at the oncologist today and he will be going to cytoxan and piroxicam. I know some dogs have GI and/or bladder issues so we'll see if he is able to tolerate it. He's been battling cancer for almost as long as Penny but unfortunately it was not diagnosed as cancer initially. I'll be thinking of you and Penny Wednesday



Thank you for the information and link, KathyL. I read the thread, it was helpful. I think with all of these treatments there are positive and negitive results, we just pray and hope we are on the positive side. What kind of cancer does Harley have? What wonderful news he has been battling cancer as long as Penny, we love our dogs so much and will do everything we can for them. Penny was on cytoxan for about 7 months and I think it kept the cancer away, because we saw no cancer signs when she was on it. However, we had to stop, because her bladder got irritated from it. Good luck with it, and let me know how Harley does on it.


----------



## Lucky Penny

AtticusJordie said:


> Our Golden Atticus was diagnosed with a mast cell tumor in April 2012. You can probably look up several threads I had posted during the Spring and Summer regarding the progression of the cancer. The first two chemo regimens we tried worked for awhile but eventually began to fail. Palladia was our last hope. It had no effect on the MST. Atticus passed away 8/21/12.
> 
> That said, I don't want to give you any bad impressions regarding the Palladia. We had talked to several other dog owners at the Vet hospital who had very good luck with Palladia. It certainly isn't a cure but hopefully it will give you additional quality time with Penny. I truely believe that for us, starting on the Palladia was simply a case of a little too little--and too late. It was, according to the oncologist, the most expensive of the chemo therapies (radiation was out of the question due to Atticus' underlying medical conditions)--there were several others that "had the same chance of success as Palladia but were less expensive". Unfortunately, the cancer had progressed to a point where no chemo was going to slow it down any more--and frankly, after putting up a good fight for 4 months of a good quality of life--Atticus was tired. It was time. We pray that the Palladia works wonders for Penny--I would only add that as long as Penny has a good quality of life, chemo is a good remedy. But only if.
> 
> We'll keep you both in our prayers.
> 
> Scott J.


Thank you, Scott for your information. I am so sad to read of Atticus, my thoughts are with you. I have found that the waiting room at the oncology office, is sad, but it also therapeutic. Reaching out will other owners and hearing their stories. Dogs are our family, and we do everything we can for them. I agree about quality of life, thank you for your prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and even candle lighting. It seems that prayers are being answered. For the first time in two weeks, Penny responded to me coming home and came right to me, wagging her tail. There was a different spark in her eye, and she responded to my love and gave me some attention back. Then she sat for a treat, and targeted for a treat. She hasn't done tricks and taken treats in two weeks. My Penny is coming back to me, it seems tonight.

The appointment with the vet went fine. Her blood work is fine, but her left lymph node is a bit swollen. Her body is in a lot of stress, so that could be a big reason why. We got some antibiotics, because she has a runny nose, and we are worried she may have an infection in there. She is actually starting to take meat again and chew food. She is also starting to open her mouth wider. She weighed 63 pounds, so has lost 14 pounds, thankfully she was over weight before treatment. Today gave us hope.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

More prayers on the way. I am so glad you had a good night with sweet Penny.


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> I have found that the waiting room at the oncology office, is sad, but it also therapeutic. Reaching out will other owners and hearing their stories. Dogs are our family, and we do everything we can for them.


I couldn't agree with this more if I tried. 



Lucky Penny said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts, prayers, and even candle lighting. It seems that prayers are being answered. For the first time in two weeks, Penny responded to me coming home and came right to me, wagging her tail. There was a different spark in her eye, and she responded to my love and gave me some attention back. Then she sat for a treat, and targeted for a treat. She hasn't done tricks and taken treats in two weeks. My Penny is coming back to me, it seems tonight.
> 
> The appointment with the vet went fine. Her blood work is fine, but her left lymph node is a bit swollen. Her body is in a lot of stress, so that could be a big reason why. We got some antibiotics, because she has a runny nose, and we are worried she may have an infection in there. She is actually starting to take meat again and chew food. She is also starting to open her mouth wider. She weighed 63 pounds, so has lost 14 pounds, thankfully she was over weight before treatment. Today gave us hope.


I'm thrilled to see Penny's spark revealed itself to you today. It's frightening when you don't see it and, for me, that's when every doubt comes rushing in. 

Wow! 14 lbs lost - that's a lot.  I'm sure this was scary for you and your family too. I have hope that each day will allow Penny to eat a bit better and regain her strength. <<Hugs to you all>>


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Praying for Penny and you!


----------



## PrincessDi

Very glad to read that Penny has gotten her spark back and is now starting to eat again! Praying that Penny continues to do well and is able to again enjoy her food. I know it is so hard to watch her go through this.


----------



## cgriffin

Lauren, thank you for the good update! Yay!!!!!!!! I am so happy that Penny is feeling better, getting her spark back, eating more!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for the lil' girl!


----------



## vrmueller

Good thoughts for Penny today. Happy to hear she is able to chew a bit of food.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending prayers for sweet Penny. A candle lit.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny ate wet food out of my hand and out of a bowl last night and this morning! She also ate chicken from my hand as well! I am beyond thrilled with her progress. She is more focused on food as well. Her eyes follow the food and she grabs for it. Now we just need to stop these left turn circles she does!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy that Penny is improving! 
Keeping her in my thoughts and sending positive vibes her way!
Hugs to Penny!


----------



## hubbub

What welcome news! Go Penny - keep it up!


----------



## KathyL

Lucky Penny said:


> Thank you for the information and link, KathyL. I read the thread, it was helpful. I think with all of these treatments there are positive and negitive results, we just pray and hope we are on the positive side. What kind of cancer does Harley have? What wonderful news he has been battling cancer as long as Penny, we love our dogs so much and will do everything we can for them. Penny was on cytoxan for about 7 months and I think it kept the cancer away, because we saw no cancer signs when she was on it. However, we had to stop, because her bladder got irritated from it. Good luck with it, and let me know how Harley does on it.


Harley originally began with what was believed to be an infiltrative lipoma but the oncologist and surgeon feel it was really a liposarcoma which has metastasized to his lungs. The oncologist said it is possible he had two different types of cancer. A set back this week with his bloodworks. Platelets were down to 42,000. I had bloodwork redone yesterday but will not know results until next week. His complete medical history is on the Tripawds website at http://myharley.tripawds.com


----------



## Sally's Mom

Hugs and kisses and well wishes to Penny and especially those who love her.....


----------



## SandyK

I am just coming across your thread about Penny. What a beautiful story you wrote about your girl. I am also very impressed about what a great mom you are to Penny. You were a young girl when you got her, but she has helped teach you true love and how to love life. So very happy to see Penny is on an upswing again!! I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers!! How is Luna handling all of this?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of sweet Penny and praying. A candle lit.


----------



## hubbub

I hope the weekend brought continued improvement for Penny


----------



## Lucky Penny

KathyL, Poor Harley, he has been through so much! Bless you and him, my thoughts go out to you both. I will remember now reading your thread on here and you talking about his blood works and how the platelets were down. I am crossing my fingers for you that the results will be better next week. 

SandyK, Luna is a very good distraction. She keeps me busy for sure. It has been hard for her, because Penny and her used to play, and Penny doesn’t any more. Plus, Luna knows that we are giving Penny more attention, because we are caring for her, so I think she has acted out a bit for attention. She is a really good dog though, but it is defiantly a hand full sometimes! 

Thank you everyone, for your continued support in Penny’s fight and healing. Penny continues to eat wet food now, and has had a whole chicken breast two days in a row! She has been going on a walk everyday for her mental health. I have an acupuncture appointment scheduled for her on the 31st. It should help her immune system and help with pain.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Thinking of you guys and sending good vibes for Penny!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Penny.


----------



## ggdenny

Sorry for coming to this thread so late. It breaks my heart to read about Penny's cancer, but I'm so glad to read that she is improving. I've lost two golden boys to cancer and I would do anything to have them back. I hope Penny continues to improve and be with you for a long time to come.


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the update, Lauren.
I am glad that Penny is eating. Keep it up girl!
I hope the acupuncture brings Penny some relief.
Hugs To Penny!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Lucky Penny said:


> KathyL, Poor Harley, he has been through so much! Bless you and him, my thoughts go out to you both. I will remember now reading your thread on here and you talking about his blood works and how the platelets were down. I am crossing my fingers for you that the results will be better next week.
> 
> SandyK, Luna is a very good distraction. She keeps me busy for sure. It has been hard for her, because Penny and her used to play, and Penny doesn’t any more. Plus, Luna knows that we are giving Penny more attention, because we are caring for her, so I think she has acted out a bit for attention. She is a really good dog though, but it is defiantly a hand full sometimes!
> 
> Thank you everyone, for your continued support in Penny’s fight and healing. Penny continues to eat wet food now, and has had a whole chicken breast two days in a row! She has been going on a walk everyday for her mental health. I have an acupuncture appointment scheduled for her on the 31st. It should help her immune system and help with pain.


So glad to hear that Penny had a whole chikcen breast and is walking!!


----------



## Doug

May the sun shine brightly for you guys today.
You have such a beautiful and special relationship.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of sweet Penny, sending hugs and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Sending hugs and prayers to Penny and her Mom!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

The client's at my work place have missed Penny, because she has not come in for about a month. They made her a get well card; it brought tears to my eyes. I know it is Penny's time for love and therapy, but it is so hard to stop going on our therapy visits. We made plans a month or two ago to go into a few places in her costume. Now that she won't be going, I am sad when I see other therapy dogs doing so. : ( Penny will dress up for the trick or treaters for Halloween next week, that is a must! I am unsure if she will go back to therapy dog work when she gets better. I don’t want to admit it to myself, but I think she is retiring.


----------



## cgriffin

Oh, I think it is so sweet that they made Penny a get well card!
I am sure Penny will have a lot of fun dressing up for Halloween.
You are right about giving time to Penny, I am sure she appreciates it!
Hugs to both of you!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Lucky Penny said:


> The client's at my work place have missed Penny, because she has not come in for about a month. They made her a get well card; it brought tears to my eyes. I know it is Penny's time for love and therapy, but it is so hard to stop going on our therapy visits. We made plans a month or two ago to go into a few places in her costume. Now that she won't be going, I am sad when I see other therapy dogs doing so. : ( Penny will dress up for the trick or treaters for Halloween next week, that is a must! I am unsure if she will go back to therapy dog work when she gets better. I don’t want to admit it to myself, but I think she is retiring.


Brought tears to my eyes too. Penny is such a special girl. It is always hard to see thing changed but there is still plenty to cherish. I remember with my Buddy when he got sick, we had to go for short walks, it was hard for me too. We had a few different paths for walks, really long one for nice fall days, one for a nice winter day, one for cold winter day. When that cold winter day route become "really long one" I was very sad. Now I am crying as I remember that last walk we had and I did not know at that time that was the last one, cold winter day route was the last one on beautiful, sunny spring day. On that walk we found a few pennies, good luck sign how ironic is that. Just enjoy every moment you have with your Penny, I will pray you have many months with her. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

I have only just found Penny's thread but wanted to say thank you for sharing her story. She sounds like such a special girl who is adored by everyone she meets! We lost our golden Daisy 9 months ago and it is so very difficult to watch your best friend decline. Penny is a true fighter, such an inspiration! Enjoy every minute with her, we will be keeping you and beautiful Penny in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KathyL

Did Penny start the Palladia? How is she tolerating that. I would love to see pictures of her in her costume. I thought about a costume for Harley but he is a large boy and "hard to fit"! It's always hard when you remember things you did in past. I felt that way this weekend when I cleaned out the garden. Harley just walked through where the tomatoes were and looked around when he realized they were no longer there. He would walk though every day and pick one when he wanted a snack. Then he went to the bed where carrots were and dug at the ground and no carrots either. He just looked so sad.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Buddy’s mom, you are right; there is always plenty to cherish. That must have been so difficult to not be able to go on those other routes with Buddy. It sounds like you enjoyed every moment with him to the fullest. Even though, you didn’t realize that one walk was the last one, you two made the most of it. It sounds like it was a very peaceful walk. I enjoy every moment with Penny to it’s fullest. Thank you for your continued thoughts. 


HolDaisy, I am so sad to read you recently lost your girl, Daisy. She was a beautiful girl. My thoughts go out to you and your family, 


KathyL, Penny has been on the palladia for about 3 ½ weeks now. She seems to be tolerating it fine. I am crossing my fingers. She has an appointment this Friday with the oncologist for a check up. I am hoping for a good report. Maybe you can make your own costume for Harley?! Buy him a special Halloween bandana, or turn an old costume into a doggie costume! Harley must be upset that HIS garden is no longer growing his special treats! That is to cute, that he would help himself! Maybe you can lay some carrots out in the garden so the next time he walks through there, he finds a surprise! 
Here is Penny's Halloween costume photo, with sister, Luna! They are a couple of cow gals!


----------



## cgriffin

Those two are so cute! Penny just looks so sad 

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for Penny!


----------



## Doug

What a special girl Penny must be to bring so much joy to so many people now I can see why. What a sweet girl!

Kathy that was a cute story about Harley. Laying the carrots out is a great idea Lauren

Best wishes to you all!!


----------



## HolDaisy

They look so cute in that photo!


----------



## KathyL

Oh my god, I just saw the pictures! How precious. Penny is the bright gold just like Harley. Your other golden is beautiful too. I just love goldens so much and never saw one that did not bring a smile to my face.


----------



## hubbub

Thank you for sharing - I LOOOOOOVE the pictures!  They both make wonderful cowgirls, but, I have to ask, does Luna have a rider?? 

I'll be partially decorating tomorrow (graves of pine straw), but will finish up on Wednesday afternoon. Hannah adores the trick-o-treaters who come by and to make things easier, we sit outside to greet them and distribute snacks. It's due to be around 40 degrees, so it will be a cold night for us. *BRRRR*

Is it possible for Penny to cut back on the amount of therapy work she does instead of retiring? I'm sure either one will be a big adjustment for you, Penny and those she visits.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's beautiful photo two of them. And the second one, I just love Penny's picture, you can "read" the story just looking into her beautiful eyes. 
Sending more prayers for many happy months with such a sweet, special girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Cowgals*

Both of your Cowgals are beautiful!! They sure brought a smile to my face.
Praying for Penny!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Before I got my Penny, I had a preference on colors. I had only a light golden before Penny, so a dark gold seemed strange to me. I was so happy to get my own dog, that I seemed to forget about colors when I saw Penny for the first time, and fell instantly in love! People get all caught up in the colors, but they all provide the same golden love that the breed is known for! I would take any color, any day!

Penny does look a little sad, because she was really tired, and wanted to sleep! Luna, does have a rider on her back! Hehe, she didn't think to much of it! How did Hannah do with the trick or treaters for Halloween? Did she dress up?!? 40 degrees is cold!!!!!

If Penny feels good enough again, I will just bring her into the assisted living facility she has been going to for four years. I won't bring her anywhere else. Just going to take things day by day though, and see how she does. I felt horrible calling and telling them Penny didn't feel good and wasn't going to be coming in for awhile. They all have know her and her story for so long now. 

Buddy's mom, you are right, there is so much we can read from our dog's eyes. 

Penny's appointment with my holistic vet went well, she goes back next Friday for another session of acupuncture. She even got an chiropractic alignment. Tomorrow she goes down to NEVOG for a CBC and check up from the oncologist.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Finger crossed, prayers said, I hope you come back with good news.
I pray you have many months with your beautiful Penny and you can take her back there at least for short visits. I feel like I get a little bit of happiness to share with all of you that fight so hard when you came back with good reports. Hugs to you and your sweet Penny girl.


----------



## Doug

Sending Penny and her family lots of positive energy and well wishes!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Hugs and prayers for sweet Penny and her mom.


----------



## hubbub

I hope Penny's appt on Friday went well and you all have a good weekend. Just relaxing and enjoying being around each other. 

Our Halloween was quieter than usual (we only had 19 kids come by - normally 40-50). Hannah was pretty tired though and was ready for it to be over. The way our house is positioned, it's safer for us to sit outside and wait for the kids to come by. It was cold (I feel puny saying it was cold, since I'm in the South and I know 40 is nothing for many people ), but I took her bed outside for her to lay on. When we called it a night, she literally walked inside, got a drink of water, flopped on the floor and was sound asleep within a minute. 

Hannah will accept "clothing" costumes, but nothing on her head or uneven weight on her back (like Luna's rider). So, we were dressed as doctor and patient. I have an old hospital dressing gown that I put on her and she looked pretty cute.


----------



## cgriffin

Wishing sweet Penny all the best! I hope she continues to improve and start feeling good again to go and spread that golden love!
Hugs to Penny!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Hoping Penny's appt. yesterday went very well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Keeping sweet Penny in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I apologize, for being away for a few days, I get caught up in taking care of Penny and relaxing with her, that sometimes I don’t have the energy to do anything else. 
She has been going on twin brooks walks or walks around he school every day now of leash. I am thinking the turning may have something to do with her left eye, because if we walk in front of her she will walk straight and use us as a guide. She is more personable and comes when called still doing circles but improvement. She tracks treats with her good eye and tries to eat food. NEVOG said that the circles could be the tumor or radiation damage. So she is continuing the Palladia and they started her on prednisone to see if there is any swelling then to see if that would help. Going back down in two weeks for another check up. Had some acupuncture done this week and will have it done again next week. From what she was a few weeks ago, she seems better. Just going to give her some more time to see if things get better.




Buddy's mom forever said:


> Finger crossed, prayers said, I hope you come back with good news.





Buddy's mom forever said:


> I pray you have many months with your beautiful Penny and you can take her back there at least for short visits. I feel like I get a little bit of happiness to share with all of you that fight so hard when you came back with good reports. Hugs to you and your sweet Penny girl.




Thank you for your kind words. It warmed my heart to read this. I agree that I can take Penny in for short visits, got to get her healed up first.
Hannah sounds like she was a trooper for the trick or treaters, but boy that was cold! How adorable you two must have been all dressed up together! I bet the kids loved it! Good girl Hannah.


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update!
Keeping sweet Penny in my thoughts and hope she continues to feel better!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. We're all thinking of you and beautiful Penny!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Sending positive vibes for Penny!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Please give Penny some big kisses and hugs for me!!


----------



## hubbub

Glad to see that you and Penny were able to enjoy some time together. I know what you mean about not having the energy - it's hard to have the balance. 

I don't think it's a stretch to suggest that the time you spend together has it's own "healing" properties. Hugs to you and the crew  (I'll have to get Hannah's howloween picture up in her thread )


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Penny. Hope you have a good week.


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending thoughts and prayers for much more time!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Here are some pictures of Penny from this weekend enjoying a nice walk.


----------



## Doug

Ah like poetry in motion  Is is great to see their troubles melt away when on walks


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, how sweet! I can see the on her face that she enjoyed herself.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

What beautiful pictures of Penny!!

So glad she went for a nice walk!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Oh my! Penny is so lovely! Looks like she is still enjoying life!


----------



## KathyL

Penny looks good and I bet she is happy taking her walks. It sounds like she is holding her own which is a good thing. Today Harley seems tired but it is dreary day here. Days like this scare me because I know with cancer sometimes the end will just sneak up on you. Some days I just sit with him all day. Tomorrow is the last day of his doxycycline so I'm taking him in to check platelets to see where they are at. I'm not so sure I want to know but . . .


----------



## Lucky Penny

I know what you mean with dreary days, they can bring you down. Here is a quote I like that is hanging up where I work. " Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, today is a gift, that is why they call it 'The Present'". So enjoy that present with Harley to it's fullest! I will be thinking of you two tomorrow. I know that feeling of wanting but not wanting to know the results. Sending positive vibes. Penny says hi to Harley!


----------



## SandyK

Penny looks very happy out on her walk. My thoughts and prayers continue for you and Penny. Keep enjoying the present!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Beautiful pictures! Love your sweet Penny.


----------



## hubbub

It looks like you all have a great place to take walks - green space, wide paths and more 

Fingers crossed for fewer dreary days and many more moments of "golden" sunshine for all of us. :crossfing


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny had a second acupuncture appointment last Friday, and through advice from my holistic vet, we have started Penny on phosphatidylserine and r-lipoic acid to see if those can improve her mental status. Has anyone used or know of anyone who has used these before? They have no negative side effects, and will not interfere with the palladia. We have been able to get more food in her, and she has been going on two walks a day. We are taking her down for a check up this Friday. Please continue to send positive thoughts our way.


----------



## Doug

Sorry I have not heard of these before
However we have noted a improvement in Tia's mental status after using a magnetic collar and also after using Zeolite. They may not cause miracles (or maybe they will) but I understand the need to do anything we can that is non invasive that helps restore their sparkle especially at difficult times like these. 

Penny you are still young you can do this. We are all praying for you!!


----------



## HolDaisy

Sending positive thoughts Penny's way!


----------



## cgriffin

Sending more positive vibes and thoughts sweet Penny's way!
I have not heard of the above mentioned supplements or meds either.

I know that Denamarin, a liver enzyme supplement helps Thunder. He is more playful and happy. I think SAMe is suppose to support brain function. Denamarin is made up of SAMe and milk thistle.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Give Penny some hugs and kisses for me!
I see another Golden in your pictures. Do you have two?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so glad that Penny has been going on two walks a day, wow it is great. Sending hugs and prayers for sweet Penny.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Doug, how does the magnetic collar work? I remember you mentioning it before, but don’t remember what you said it did? Haven’t heard of zeolite before, how does that work as well? That is wonderful that those have helped Tia out! You are right, we have to try anything that is non invasive that can help our four legged love ones. 

HolDasiy, thank you for your continued positive thoughts! Penny and I are very grateful of your support.

Cgriffin, I remember you mentioning denamarin before. Actually, awhile back I looked into milk thistle for Penny. I didn’t give it to her, because I am pretty sure I saw something about it possibly interfering with chemotherapy treatments. I am happy that that has helped Thunder out so much. It is nice when they get all playful again.

Karen519, Penny thanks you for your hugs and kisses! The other golden is my 1 ½ year old girl, Luna. She has been great support for me through all of this. Having two dogs is a must in my eyes. They keep each other young, and keep me happy when one is not doing well.

Buddy’s mom forever, thank you for continued positive thoughts and prayers. Penny and I are very appreciative of your support.


----------



## 4Goldens'

So glad to hear Penny is doing better. You both are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Doug

I found this info for you. 

"Magnetic collars enhance the blood circulation in the body of the dog or the cat. As more oxygen and nutrients are taken to the cells of the body of the dog or the cat. and more toxins are removed. As a result, tired or damaged tissue is revitalised and pain reduced."

Zeolite works by cleaning or taking away the heavy metals of the body allowing for more energy for healing. There is a photo of two tomato plants one given Zeolite and one that has not. The difference is amazing.

"The zeolite creates a more alkaline state within the canine's system, which reduces the acidic environment around the cancer cells. This is important because it increases the antioxidant activity while also reducing free radicals, which prohibits the growth of cancer. A lack of free radicals and antioxidant activity is what is seen in canines without cancer."

Just wishing Penny a multitude of brighter days.

​


----------



## cgriffin

I did not know Denamarin interferes with Chemo. Danny, Andy's dad, gives Andy Denamarin, so I thought it would be save for Penny also.
Wishing Penny a beautiful day!

Here is a little video of Thunder playing with Dachsi, our dachshund, lol. Hope it makes you smile  (Sorry, the quality of the video is not too good)


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Prayers and hugs for sweet Penny, hope you are doing good.


----------



## hubbub

I hope you all have a safe trip and a good appt tomorrow. :crossfing 

Penny keep up those walks! They are good for you and your mom


----------



## Lucky Penny

4Goldens’, thank you for your thoughts and prayers. Penny and I feel them every day!

Doug, thank you for the information. I learned something new tonight! That is amazing, I never knew that about magnetic collars and zeolite. Where did you find out about those? How long was Tia on it before you saw improvement? Thank you for your kind wish, I too wish the same for all our dogs! : )

cgriffin, I think it was just the milk thristle that interfered, but I am not positive. Penny and I LOVE the video! It brought a big smile to my face! Thunder and Dachsi are so cute! I love all of Thunder’s energy! Thank you so much for sharing. So adorable!

Buddy’s mom forever, thank you for your hugs for Penny. She loves all of her hugs!
: ) 

hubbub, I hope we have a safe trip and good appointment tomorrow as well. Thank you!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Miss Penny needs to go on a walk at Twin Brooks with PITA Gabby...


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny would love a walk with adorable Gabby! Maybe this weekend!?!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Yes!!! When??? Remember I am good as long as no snow /ice!!!


----------



## SandyK

I wanted to let you and Penny know that my thoughts will be with you on your check up tomorrow. I hope the additional meds are helping Penny. Prayers continue!!


----------



## Doug

Lucky Penny said:


> Doug, thank you for the information. I learned something new tonight! That is amazing, I never knew that about magnetic collars and zeolite. Where did you find out about those? How long was Tia on it before you saw improvement? Thank you for your kind wish, I too wish the same for all our dogs! : )


The Zeolite was recommended to us through a the K9 cancer website.
We found out about the magnetic collar from a canine seizure forum of course he he
Hubby and I both noted a brighter improvement within a day or two.
I'm so happy to hear that we might possibly have a small part in making beautiful Penny feel a little brighter.
:crossfing


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the info Doug.
I just ordered a couple of collars for my senior boys.

Lauren, here is a link to magnetic collars that are reasonably priced. I chose those because, not too much money wasted, if they don't work.
This company also has reasonably priced magnetic pet pads.

Magnetic Pet Collar made in USA

Hugs to sweet Penny!


----------



## Doug

Biomagnets seem to be the best according to the reviews.

We also ended up buying a mat for T. 

You can also get a magnet to but under the bowl apparently it changes the ph of the water which is really important when dealing with cancer.
Magnetic Water Block for Magnetizing Water (Ying Yang) - Magnetic Attraction

Who knows if if really works or not all I know is that I noticed a change and that I deeply regret not doing it so much earlier.


----------



## cgriffin

I think it is worth a try, that is why I ordered the collars, primarily because my Golden has arthritis in both elbows. Thunder, my lab mix had fibrosarcoma, same type of cancer that Penny has. The growth in his leg was removed successfully with clean margins and now I am holding my breath, hoping it won't return.


----------



## Doug

All the very best to you Thunder!! 
...and to Dashi and Toby too of course


----------



## PrincessDi

Sending good thoughts to you and sweet Penny! Please give that girl a hug.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sweet Penny, her mom, her "sister" Luna and I, along with my Gabby, Mick, and Basil all had a nice walk today at the local recreation area, Twin Brooks. Both Penny and Gabby just made one loop and then took naps in their respective vehicles.. The rest enjoyed the mud and muck to become swamp puppies.


----------



## SandyK

Nice to see you all got together for a walk. Sounds like everyone enjoyed it!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Just wanted to give the report from Penny's appointment on Friday. Her CBC and chemistry were good. Her white blood cell count was a little low, but they were not worried, because that is expected with the chemotherapy. 

She has maintained her weight, only losing half a pound in one week. We see that as a positive, since she has lost major amounts each time we have weighed her. We are able to get more food in her these days. She is even chewing and swallowing some hard food successfully on her own. We are noticing that she is more focused, and doing things here and there that are her personality. She hasn't done these things in awhile. 

We had a good walk with Sally's Mom. There were lots of other dogs that were being crazy, so Penny and puppy Gabby ended it short for safety reasons. 

We go back down in a month for another check up. She continues all of the supplements, palladia, and prednisone until then. 

Thank you for all of the support and information on various treatments. It is nice getting first handed reports on things that work for others!


----------



## cgriffin

I am glad you guys had a great walk together!
I am so happy to hear that Penny is doing so well, that her bloodwork is good and that she is eating more, yay!!

Hugs to sweet Penny!


----------



## hubbub

Great report for Penny  I'm especially glad to see that her weight has basically maintained and that she's eating pretty well. 

I'm glad you all were able to get together for a good walk - visiting and enjoying life is restorative. Fingers and toes crossed for Penny!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Lucky Penny said:


> Just wanted to give the report from Penny's appointment on Friday. Her CBC and chemistry were good. Her white blood cell count was a little low, but they were not worried, because that is expected with the chemotherapy.
> 
> She has maintained her weight, only losing half a pound in one week. We see that as a positive, since she has lost major amounts each time we have weighed her. We are able to get more food in her these days. She is even chewing and swallowing some hard food successfully on her own. We are noticing that she is more focused, and doing things here and there that are her personality. She hasn't done these things in awhile.
> 
> We had a good walk with Sally's Mom. There were lots of other dogs that were being crazy, so Penny and puppy Gabby ended it short for safety reasons.
> 
> We go back down in a month for another check up. She continues all of the supplements, palladia, and prednisone until then.
> 
> Thank you for all of the support and information on various treatments. It is nice getting first handed reports on things that work for others!


So glad that Penny had a good report and that you had a nice walk with Sally's Mom!!


----------



## Doug

Phew so happy to hear this


----------



## Bob Dylan

Good news sweet Penny! ((HUGS))


----------



## HolDaisy

Great report for Penny, yay!


----------



## 4Goldens'

So glad to hear that Penny is doing better


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny and I are thankful this Thanksgiving for everyone's support and love. Even though everyone is far away, it feels like that everyone is right next door. Thank you.

Penny's sister Luna thanks you all as well. We hope that you all have a wonderful Thanksgiving and have lots of great food! 

Penny and Luna wanted me to share something they both enjoy about Turkey to all of their GRF friends!

*Turkey Jerky Dog Treat Recipe – Left Over Turkey


Here’s a great way to use that left over turkey and share with your favorite pooch. It’s a simple recipe with little effort!

Turkey Jerky Dog Recipe:

1 or 1-1/2 lbs. dark or white COOKED Turkey.

Thinly slice and place on a cookie sheet on the highest rack in the oven.

Bake @ 150 degrees or 170 for electric ovens.

Bake with door slightly open for 2 hrs. Don’t burn! If browning, oven is too hot. Turn the oven down or turn it off for 1/2 hour then turn it back on.

Test the jerky after 2 hrs. It should be crispy NOT leathery and NOT moist or tender.

Cool and then store in an airtight container for 2 wks.*


----------



## Zuca's mom

So sweet. Thank you so much for posting the pics. They are both adorable and so glad Penny is hanging in there and doing so much better. Happy Thanksgiving to the three of you!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you! And thanks for the great recipe 

Oh, those pictures are just too cute, 

Wishing Penny, Luna, you and your family a happy Thanksgiving
from me and the three boys!

Hugs to Penny and Luna


----------



## PrincessDi

Love, Love, Love the pix of Penny and Luna!! So glad that she is doing well!


----------



## hubbub

Thank YOU for letting us share in Penny's (and Luna and your) life  Those pictures are super cute! Thank you for the giggle I needed after work  

I hope your family has a wonderful Thanksgiving together!


----------



## Doug

Bwhaha ha ha ha ahhh 
THANKS for sharing.
So glad to see that you are all still having fun together !!

I hope that you have an extra special thanksgiving weekend


----------



## SandyK

I am so glad to see Penny got a good report and weight is maintaining. Thank you for sharing recipe...I am going to try it. Pictures of the girls with their hats is so cute!!! Have a Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy Thanksgiving girls, I wish you all the best. Keeping you in my thoughts and praying for many more Thanksgivings together.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I just got home late last night from Arizona, where I spent Thanksgiving. My dad took care of my Penny. He surprised me and had the dogs in the car when he picked me up! I held Penny on my lap the whole way home! 

She seems stronger to me, and she is a shark when it comes to begging and taking food from us. She is trying so hard to eat solid food. Most of it falls out, but some goes down. I have hope that doing this will get her mouth stronger and things will get easier for her. Everyday we noticed a little bit more of her personality coming back. 

On vacation, I read the book "A Dog's Purpose" by W. Bruce Cameron. If anyone hasn't read it, then you must! It is one of those dog lovers have to read books!

I hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Glad Penny is trying to eat, I hope everyday it will get easier for her.
Give Penny & Luna Hugs from NJ!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to read the good update on Penny! Really pulling for your girl. It's so sad on the forum lately, hoping that she continues to do well and has lots more time.


----------



## cgriffin

Happy to hear that Penny is feeling so good and eating 
Hugs to sweet Penny


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that Penny is eating a little, we're thinking of her and praying for her!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

So glad that Penny is trying to eat.


----------



## KathyL

I had to laugh when you said Penny sat in your lap on the way home. Harley likes to sit in my lap every morning after he eats his breakfast. I don't think he realizes how big he is.


----------



## Lucky Penny

KathyL said:


> I had to laugh when you said Penny sat in your lap on the way home. Harley likes to sit in my lap every morning after he eats his breakfast. I don't think he realizes how big he is.


They are just itty bitty puppies!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am away from computer a lot these days, but sweet Penny is never away from my thoughts and prayers. I am glad last reports are good and love those sweet pictures of girls. Hugs.


----------



## hubbub

I was talking with someone today whose husband had mouth cancer. They had to remove part of his jaw and he went through over 50 radiation treatments. I hesitantly told her about Penny (since I'd just met her, I didn't want her to think I was too strange ). 

She told me that for her, what she learned most from while waiting during the treatment and during the "down time" of recovery was to enjoy quiet time to herself. I hope you find quiet moments to keep your spirit and energy renewed too


----------



## Lucky Penny

hubbub said:


> I was talking with someone today whose husband had mouth cancer. They had to remove part of his jaw and he went through over 50 radiation treatments. I hesitantly told her about Penny (since I'd just met her, I didn't want her to think I was too strange ).
> 
> She told me that for her, what she learned most from while waiting during the treatment and during the "down time" of recovery was to enjoy quiet time to herself. I hope you find quiet moments to keep your spirit and energy renewed too



Wow, 50 radiation treatments!!! That is a lot! She and her husband must be very strong. Her advice is wonderful. I will try and make sure I get my "down time". Thank you for thinking of us!


----------



## cgriffin

How is Penny feeling? I hope she is eating and feeling great! 
Hugs to Penny!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I am re-training Penny to swallow solid food. I am giving her small pieces of chicken and then pushing them to the tip of her throat with my finger and give her water. She then swallows the chicken, which she does not do without my help. She is more of a shark while eating, and is eating wet food on her own now. We still are syringe feeding her daily, because she still isn't drinking on her own. I am hoping that it may have to do with the swallowing. I sleep on the couch (because she is now sleeping downstairs), and she wakes me up in the morning nose into my face! Every day more of my Penny is coming back. She has maintained her weight, but hasn't gain or lost any.

Thank you for thinking of Penny. How is Thunder doing?


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Lucky Penny said:


> I am re-training Penny to swallow solid food. I am giving her small pieces of chicken and then pushing them to the tip of her throat with my finger and give her water. She then swallows the chicken, which she does not do without my help. She is more of a shark while eating, and is eating wet food on her own now. We still are syringe feeding her daily, because she still isn't drinking on her own. I am hoping that it may have to do with the swallowing. I sleep on the couch (because she is now sleeping downstairs), and she wakes me up in the morning nose into my face! Every day more of my Penny is coming back. She has maintained her weight, but hasn't gain or lost any.
> 
> Thank you for thinking of Penny. How is Thunder doing?


Lauren; I am happy to hear that Penny can eat. You are one of the BEST MOMS!! I slept downstairs with Smooch, too!


----------



## cgriffin

Thanks for the update. I am glad that more of your Penny is returning. Great news that she has not lost any weight and she is eating. You are doing a great job with her!
More hugs being send Penny's way from me and the furry gang

Thunder is doing fine, I keep checking his legs for new growth, nothing so far. But, I suppose I would not really know if it popped up somewhere else. He has so many lipomas popping up all the time. Can't aspirate or remove all of them. But, he seems to be doing good, slowing down a bit,( but he is going to be 12 in March), I guess that is to be expected. He is due for a full work-up and geriatric profile next month, I hope all looks good. 
He is still doing a lot better with the Denamarin daily. 

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Doug

Yay Penny! Keep up the good work


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great that old Penny is coming back! Hugs and prayers!


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad to hear that you can see more of your old Penny returning, that's really good news. Sending hugs to her!!


----------



## SandyK

So glad to see Penny is eating wet food and chicken with your help. Maintaining weight is also great news. My thoughts and prayers continue!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts. I am happy to know I am not the only one sleeping on the couch with my pup!

I am happy to read that Thunder is doing fine and nothing has popped up to concering. 12 is great! He better post some birthday pictures! The video you took of him, with him playing like a puppy, he doesn't look almost 12 then. That is grea teh denamarin is helping him.


----------



## Doug

You are definitely not the only one lounging it right now. I bet Penny loves having you there.  We have kind of got used to it now it is kind of nice to wake up in a spacious room with great views 

I hope that Penny and Luna have a bright and fun day today.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Great to read that Penny is eating with your assistance. Give her Hugs from NJ!

There was a local TV station CBS Philly/ Carol Erickson that featured a Golden on Ask The Vet that had the same surgery Penny had. Carol is on FB if you are interested.
His name is Buddy and he will be part of a program that goes to schools and tells children about facial deformities and not everybody is perfect.


----------



## Lucky Penny

I found the video:
Ask The Vet: Oral Cancer « CBS Philly

Buddy looks very happy.

Thank you for telling me about it. It is sad but also great to see other goldens that went through the same thing Penny went through.


----------



## SandyK

I actually envy those of you who sleep on the couch. After my Abby had her spleen removed and it was hemangiosarcoma and spread to other places, the doc said I would probably only have her a week. I slept downstairs with her...she had the couch and I made my bed on the concrete floor. I slept there with her for 5 weeks while my husband was comfy in our bed...oh the things we do for our fur babies!! I would do it all over again in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping Penny in our thoughts that she continues to improve. Hope she is feeling well enough to enjoy the holidays and make more lots more treasured memories.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



PrincessDi said:


> Keeping Penny in our thoughts that she continues to improve. Hope she is feeling well enough to enjoy the holidays and make more lots more treasured memories.


Praying for Penny!


----------



## hubbub

So glad to see that Penny's doing better. It's fantastic that she's maintaining her weight despite everything  

I hope you both have a good weekend!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Good girl, Penny girl. I am glad she is doing better with each new day.


----------



## vrmueller

Wonderful news!! I hope each day becomes easier for Penny to get that swallow back. Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Praying that Penny's swallowing gets easier and easier for her and you!
You are a WONDERFUL MOM!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny and little sister Luna wanted to share their holiday picture with everyone and wish everyone Happy Holidays!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Here it is!


----------



## Doug

Awh that is soo sweet.
Penny looks so royal in that pic even when she is decorated in ornaments he he. It is great to see her having fun... and Luna is just beaming with the Christmas spirit. 

Merry Christmas to you guys!!
May the holidays be full of very special memories for you all.


----------



## HolDaisy

What a beautiful photo


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, sooo cute! 
Merry Christmas


----------



## hubbub

Penny and Luna are such beautiful models  I can see their spirits shining brightly - thanks to all three of you for bringing a much needed smile to my face


----------



## Sally's Mom

My beautiful granddog, Luna and her BFF Penny. Love the photo.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a beautiful photos of two beauties! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## KathyL

Penny looks good! How are the Palladia treatments going? I know someone who has just begun Palladia and Lomustine clinical trials at UW-Madison. Everything is in pill form so it is at-home chemo.


----------



## Karen519

*Lauren*



Lucky Penny said:


> Here it is!


I do believe that is one of the CUTEST PICTURES I've ever seen.
Penny and Luna are beautiful models!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Knock on wood, but so far, things seem good for the palladia treatments. No negative side effects, and no major signs of the tumor growing back. The main thing right now, is her circling and eating. Keep us updated on your friend's dog. It will be interesting to hear how that dog does on the treatment.

I got a call today from the local assisted living facility Penny has been going to for five years. She hasn't been there since September, because she just hasn't been well enough. They call to check in on her every so often, they miss her a lot. They said they had a Christmas gift for her, so this Saturday she is going to go in for a quick visit. I think it will lift her spirits! We will bring a big plate of cookies! : )


----------



## SandyK

What a great picture!! It is my favorite holiday picture I have seen!! So nice of the assisted living facility to check on Penny. I hope she enjoys her visit Saturday!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so glad that Penny is doing so well and also getting to go to the assisted living facility. I am sure she is going to love that.
I hope that the circling will go away also, knock on wood.
I am wondering, does the circling have to do with her cancer that you know of?
My sister's old German shepherd was very dizzy, nauseaus, was wobbly, not eating and a bit circling also earlier this week and he was diagnosed with Vestibular disease. He is on Benadryl as treatment and improving now. 
Wishing Penny all the best, hugs from the Tennessee gang


----------



## *Laura*

That is the sweetest Christmas picture of Penny and Luna !!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

What a great picture!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I believe that the circling is from damage to the brain from radiation. I work with individuals with brain injuries, and a lot of Penny's symptoms all match up. Another theory from a family member is that the tumor is pushing up on her brain. I would prefer the first theory, because I can work with her doing rehab to get things better. Of course it will never be 100%, but we can learn to adapt to it. She actually will stand still for petting and food. That is a major improvement. With rehab, things don't happen in days, they happen in small baby steps in months. I am thankfully my family and I have the patience and knowledge for Penny's rehab. A lot of people probably would of stopped a long time ago. (not us crazy devoted dog lover people!  ) 

That is so sad that your sisters dog was experiencing that! I am happy that he got a fast diagnosis and is being treated and doing better. How scary.

Thank you everyone for your kind words and well wishes!  




cgriffin said:


> I am so glad that Penny is doing so well and also getting to go to the assisted living facility. I am sure she is going to love that.
> I hope that the circling will go away also, knock on wood.
> I am wondering, does the circling have to do with her cancer that you know of?
> My sister's old German shepherd was very dizzy, nauseaus, was wobbly, not eating and a bit circling also earlier this week and he was diagnosed with Vestibular disease. He is on Benadryl as treatment and improving now.
> Wishing Penny all the best, hugs from the Tennessee gang


----------



## Bob Dylan

Great picture, Merry Christmas Penny and Luna!


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you, Lauren! My sister's dog is improving fast, being able to walk without falling over and eating normal again. Yay!

I am glad that you know what care to give to Penny. I am also hoping for just damage from radiation and that with your good care, she will improve more and more and get better. You are a great mom! 
Hugs to Penny and Luna


----------



## Dallas Gold

Sending special wishes to your Penny and you!


----------



## PrincessDi

So glad to hear that Penny is doing well on the treatments. That picture is one of the sweetest that I've seen!


----------



## KathyL

I just looked at the picture of Penny and Luna again and then your name "Lucky Penny" and just thought how Penny is so very lucky to have you. Tomorrow I will have to put something festive on Harley and post a photo of him. He's been failing for the past two weeks or so but I took him for a short walk this afternoon and when he saw a neighbor he just bolted ahead all happy and then began barking at the mailman for his attention. He hasn't been his happy Harley self for weeks so I savored the moment.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny's Mom*

Penny's Mom

Wishing you and Penny and all of your family a beautiful Christmas!


----------



## Lucky Penny

KathyL, Penny and I are both lucky to have each other.  I can not wait to see Harley's picture! I am happy to read that he had a moment of happiness, and that you savored the moment. It is moments like that, that make the fight worth it.

Penny had a good visit at the assisted living facility yesterday. I think her spirits were lifted. She remembered where to go for everyone's rooms. She even used her teeth and ate a hard treat that was given to her! She hasn't eaten hard treats in months. They gave Penny and Luna some treats and doggie toys! She need my help, but opened some of her present. She slept the rest of the day afterwards! They all gave her a good pet and told her she was a wonderful dog.


----------



## *Laura*

What a beautiful way for Penny and Luna to spend the day getting lots of pets and love. I'll bet Penny was tired after her visit


----------



## cgriffin

Great to hear that Penny got to go to the assisted living facility and had so much fun. And "yay" for being able to eat a hard treat. 
Hugs to your furry kids and wishing you and your family, furry and non-furry, a very Merry Christmas


----------



## Doug

Lucky Penny said:


> Penny had a good visit at the assisted living facility yesterday. I think her spirits were lifted. She remembered where to go for everyone's rooms. She even used her teeth and ate a hard treat that was given to her! She hasn't eaten hard treats in months. They gave Penny and Luna some treats and doggie toys! She need my help, but opened some of her present. She slept the rest of the day afterwards! They all gave her a good pet and told her she was a wonderful dog.


What a perfect way to celebrate Christmas! Pats on the back, followed by gifts, treats and a good ol snooze fest afterwards! So glad that she was able to make it


----------



## HolDaisy

Glad that you had a good time, sending Penny big hugs and hope that you have a lovely Christmas.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny and Luna sleeping under the Christmas tree last night!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So cute!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL

Going to the Assisted Living Facility was a major milestone for Penny and even though it tired her out, it was a good tired.
I put Harley's photo in chit chat I think it was. I don't think I can attach in a reply. Oh I think I can in advanced -- I'll try








All my pictures comes out too large to attach. This is the only one I managed to get below the 1. limit


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

I adore the picture of Penny and Luna!!


----------



## Doug

Awh so sweet and I love the fact that you were lying right there with them


----------



## Lucky Penny

I love Harley's picture! How cute!!!! Lying on the floor with my dogs is one of my favorite things to do!


----------



## Sally's Mom

That is a sweet picture of the girls. Miss Luna looks so sweet and innocent.


----------



## cgriffin

Aww, that picture is so cute!


----------



## hubbub

I love the pictures of Penny and Luna  I also spend a good bit of time laying on the floor with my girl. 

Also, thrilled to see that Penny had such a good visit - I am sure it really lifted the everyone's spirits.


----------



## Lucky Penny

We had a huge break through with Penny with her rehab the last few days! Penny has started drinking water on her own again! 

She is still trying to get used to it, I think her month feels so weird. She started off by dunking her nose in the water bowl and opening it up a little bit and drinking. After only a few days of that, she has started to use her tongue a little, and doesn't dunk her nose as far! She is drinking so much water on her own. I am beyond so happy that tears come to my eyes. She hasn't been independent with water since September. Rehab happens in baby steps, and patience is key.


----------



## Doug

Awh we are so happy for you both!! 
This is a major step forward. Congrats!!
Here's to many more delightful surprises in the new year!


----------



## Ljilly28

It's such awesome news that Penny is drinking her water on her own, and her spirit pushes her forward to that milestone.


----------



## hubbub

What a wonderful post!! The fight and determination brings tears to my eyes  Hugs all around!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Lucky Penny said:


> We had a huge break through with Penny with her rehab the last few days! Penny has started drinking water on her own again!
> 
> She is still trying to get used to it, I think her month feels so weird. She started off by dunking her nose in the water bowl and opening it up a little bit and drinking. After only a few days of that, she has started to use her tongue a little, and doesn't dunk her nose as far! She is drinking so much water on her own. I am beyond so happy that tears come to my eyes. She hasn't been independent with water since September. Rehab happens in baby steps, and patience is key.


This is wonderful news about Penny. My prayers are with you and her!!


----------



## cgriffin

Great news! I am so glad that Penny is getting better and rehab is helping  Yay 

Wishing you and your furbabies a happy New Year 2013 to come and only good news!


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Happy 2013 to you and Penny!


----------



## HolDaisy

That's great news about her drinking water! Happy new year to you and Penny


----------



## *Laura*

Such a great update. How wonderful that Penny has made such progress. (...the picture of Penny and Luna is so sweet)


----------



## KathyL

Oh, that is great news. You are so right on the patience -- I wish I had just a little more of that.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

So happy for you and Penny!


----------



## Sally's Mom

I am happy for you that Penny is showing some good signs. Looking forward to walking with you guys in the Spring when there is no ice and no snow and Penny and I can both go at an old ladies' pace...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Happy New Year to sweet Penny and her family


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Happy New Year to sweet Penny and her sweet Family!!:wave:


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Hoping you and Penny are doing good!


----------



## hubbub

How is Penny doing?


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny had a check up last Friday, and she is low in her calorie intake. It feels like we are stuffing tons of food down her, but she is super skinny. Don’t know if it is a combo of old age, cancer and chemo. She does have a strong appetite though. So we started giving her ensure, which has 250 calories per can. I got 2 chicken breasts in her last night. We have been grinding up a cup of dry dog food, a can of AD or tuna, and a hard boiled egg with ensure and water and syringing it to her twice a day. She is drinking lots of water on her own. We have to get more weight on her, that is a our goal right now.

She is still hanging in there though, and I still sleep on the couch with her on the floor right next to me. Thank you for asking. J


----------



## Doug

It sounds as though she is doing relatively well. This is music to our ears 
I have just learned about the beauty and value of hand feeding. It can be a wonderful time to bond with our pups. It is amazing how we fall in love with them all over again through nursing. You sound like a great team


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Lucky Penny said:


> Penny had a check up last Friday, and she is low in her calorie intake. It feels like we are stuffing tons of food down her, but she is super skinny. Don’t know if it is a combo of old age, cancer and chemo. She does have a strong appetite though. So we started giving her ensure, which has 250 calories per can. I got 2 chicken breasts in her last night. We have been grinding up a cup of dry dog food, a can of AD or tuna, and a hard boiled egg with ensure and water and syringing it to her twice a day. She is drinking lots of water on her own. We have to get more weight on her, that is a our goal right now.
> 
> She is still hanging in there though, and I still sleep on the couch with her on the floor right next to me. Thank you for asking. J


So glad to hear that Penny has a strong appetite and drinking lots of water. She and you are in my prayers!!


----------



## cgriffin

I am so happy to hear that Penny is doing good and eating. YAY

Hugs to sweet Penny and keeping my fingers crossed that you can get some weight back on her


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that Penny is eating and drinking well and sending her lots of hugs!


----------



## hubbub

Glad to see the update on Penny  It sounds like she's doing pretty well. It's hard to comprehend how much food we're really giving them sometimes. I know when I've hand fed Hannah, I would think that she was getting SO much food and then I'd measure and it would be about a tablespoon. 

I've never imagined adding ensure to up the caloric intake - - that's a great tip and it sounds like she enjoys it! It's wonderful that she continues to drink more on her own. She is so fortunate to have a caring human who understands the rehab process. Give her some scratches from me


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

Checking in on sweet Penny!!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Well it was a rough night last night. My grandmother, who also has been battling cancer, passed away last night. I am so sad. She was a wonderful woman, who taught me so much, and gave me so much. She lived out in Arizona, and my mother and her brothers have been there with her for the past few days. She died in the comfort of her own home surrounded by loved ones. Thankfully, my wonderful boyfriend is willing to learn how to care for Penny so my whole family can be together for the service. I have accepted her death, but it is just so hard. I loved her so much. Cancer sucks.

I got to say though, animals are really the best. I slept with my fur babies all night, and would prefer that over any human comfort any day.


----------



## cgriffin

Lauren, my condolences. I am so sorry for the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry about your grandmother.


----------



## Doug

I am so sorry. When something like this happens it rocks your whole world and there is a shift. I'd like to think that somehow your Grandmother can have greater powers as your a guardian angel and be able to send more blessings your way more so than she was able to on earth. Wishing you lots of smooth paths with extra loving and protective blessings.


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry your grandmother has passed, but am glad she was at home with loved ones. Safe travels as you go to the service.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

So sorry about your grandmother. Sending prayers your way....


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry for the loss of your grandmother! I'm glad that Penny is doing well though. What is wrong with our world that cancer is running so rampant with so many people and our precious pets?


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry about your grandmother. Hugs.


----------



## the S team

You inspire me. Scout's cancer journey is relatively new but to read your and penny's story....it touched my heart. 

Prayers for you, Penny and your grandmother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm very sorry to hear about your Grandmother's passing. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sally's Mom

As you already know, sending all of my best wishes.....


----------



## Finn's Fan

Lauren, my condolences on the loss of your grandmother. Good for your BF for stepping up so you can celebrate her life and mourn her passing with the rest of your family.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Where do I start? This week has been incredibly hard for me. Friday before I flew out to Arizona, I rushed Penny to the vet because she developed a small hole in her chin that night before. The vet noticed that Penny has a serve infection in her botton jaw on her bad side. The vet was positive that the infection would not go away without surgery and would kill Penny. I was devestated. Here i am sitting on the floor crying and holding my puppy finding out she has a serve infection and i was suppose to fly out the next day to Arizona to be with my family to mourn the loss of my grandmother and to go to her service. 

I was tourn. So I hospilized Penny for the day and she was on fluids and antibiotics all day long. I decided to go to Arizona the next day when my boyfriend said he would do whatever Penny needed when I was gone. Also when many friends, including Sally's mom agreed to come check on her. So I brought Penny home and she started more antibiotics and pain medicine. 

After taking a red eye back to Maine Monday night, I have spent every minute with my beloved Penny. Thankfully I have the week off from work and I am able to be with her. As hard as it is to say this, it is occured to me that Penny is done fighting and is ready to go. She has been fighting this cancer for 3 1/2 years! I feel so blessed to have every one of those extra days with her. She is my heart dog and has been there for me through so much in my life. I love her so incredibly much and it is so hard to let her go. I made the decision to let Penny go this Friday afternoon. It will be done peacefully here at the house. 

My parents don't fly back until late Thursdy night. So unless Penny shows signs she has to go before Friday, we will let her go then so she can be surrounded by those who love her. Luna has been really cute. It is like she knows Penny and I don't feel well. She has been cuddling right up to Penny and me. A therapy dog for a therapy dog. 

Please be thinking of Penny this Friday as she makes her journey to the next step in life.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny and Luna. Sorry the picture is sideways I uploaded it from my phone.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Another picture


----------



## cgriffin

Lauren, I am so sorry. Penny has been a fighter and you have been doing a great job with her. I understand your decision to let her got. You know her best and you know what you need to do for her. 
Enjoy your time left with Penny, wishing you lots of loving and cuddling, you are both in my thoughts.
Hugs and kisses to Penny.


----------



## Doug

I am in tears as I say mega prayers for Penny for a smooth transition surrounded by love and peace before she enjoys her homecoming reunion with your Grandma.

Making that decision is the most painful part. I hate the idea of letting them go and I do not feel right about it but all of the common things that people say suddenly become crystal clear and carry full meaning like 'They will tell you', 'It gets to a point where living is a curse and death is almost a blessing', 'They go downhill in the last week' and "Setting them free is the kindest and most selfless thing to do."

Those photos show the love that is around Penny. That couch looks mighty comfy and Luna is such a good girl. All the best I hope that you all feel us gathering around you wishing for peace and harmony for you all.


----------



## cgriffin

Lit a candle for sweet Penny, keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I am so sorry about Penny. You have been there for her through her struggle with cancer and bless you for knowing that it may be her time to go to the Bridge. Know that we all support you and will be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers as you go through the next few days and in the future.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am sorry Penny's journey is nearing its end, but what an inspiration Penny and you have been to so many of us here on the forum. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.


----------



## Sally's Mom

You know, it is the "right" decision. Every one has to come to that place in their own time.. You have loved Penny and she has loved you back. It is never ever an easy decision to make. I am so glad you are spending time with her. It is the best decision we can make for those dogs we love...


----------



## hubbub

I am so sorry. There really aren't more words. You and Penny's fight to live and enjoy every moment is and will continue to be a source of strength for us. I'm sure Penny knows the intense love you feel for her and it's manifestation in the support for you both from your family, friends and loved ones. 

Candle lit as well.


----------



## KathyL

Oh Lauren, I am so very, very sorry. I know how hard this is, but you are doing the right thing for Penny. Penny is the beautiful girl she is because of you. Be proud of all you have done for her. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Penny.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry about your Penny. The hardest decision we ever have to make but you're doing it out of love for her. Sending lots of thoughts your way over the next couple days.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am very sorry that time arrived for sweet Penny to go to better place with no cancer and no pain. You are the best mom for her and she couldn't be any more lucky than to be your girl in this life. Thinking of you and Penny, sending many prayers. Your grandma will take care of her once she is there. Hugs.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so very very sorry, they are never here long enough. Thoughts going out to you and your family. May Penny have a peaceful crossing with her family present. I am also sorry for your loss of your Grandma.


----------



## HolDaisy

So sorry to hear that you have to let your precious Penny go. It really is the hardest decision in the world to have to make and we understand it so well. Penny is a very special girl indeed and it looks like Luna is being so good with her. You are in our thoughts and prayers, and our Daisy will be waiting to greet Penny on the other side. Stay strong and cherish the time you have left to share, Penny knows how much you love her.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I am so sorry to hear this.. Penny fought a brave battle.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you everyone. Your kind words warm my heart. This forum has been so supportive through Penny's fight, and it will still be supportive as I mourn the loss of my heart dog, my best friend, my sweet Penny.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I'm so very sorry. I don't have any wise words but I'm praying that Penny's transition to the bridge is a smooth one and that God gives you the strength needed to get through this.

She loves you as much as you love her and I truly believe that love never dies.


----------



## Thalie

Sleep softly sweet Penny. You are loved and will be always.

I am so sorry this time has come.


----------



## OutWest

I'm so sorry it's Penny's time. She really has fought a good fight. I'm really glad she be home, surrounded by those who love her. I think she'll be calm and cradled. Sending good thoughts to you--I know this is very hard.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

Very sorry to hear this tragic news. Keeping your both in our thoughts and prayers at this very difficult time.


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending many prayers, good thoughts, and hugs at this terribly difficult time. Run free sweet Penny, you were loved by so many.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very sorry it soon is time to let Penny go. She is such a special dog. Praying that Penny's journey over the bridge is peaceful and that God gives you the strength to get through this very difficult time.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



2golddogs said:


> I am so very sorry it soon is time to let Penny go. She is such a special dog. Praying that Penny's journey over the bridge is peaceful and that God gives you the strength to get through this very difficult time.


My Smooch and Snobear will be waiting for sweet Penny. Praying for her journey and for you!


----------



## Karen519

*Lauren*



Lucky Penny said:


> Where do I start? This week has been incredibly hard for me. Friday before I flew out to Arizona, I rushed Penny to the vet because she developed a small hole in her chin that night before. The vet noticed that Penny has a serve infection in her botton jaw on her bad side. The vet was positive that the infection would not go away without surgery and would kill Penny. I was devestated. Here i am sitting on the floor crying and holding my puppy finding out she has a serve infection and i was suppose to fly out the next day to Arizona to be with my family to mourn the loss of my grandmother and to go to her service.
> 
> I was tourn. So I hospilized Penny for the day and she was on fluids and antibiotics all day long. I decided to go to Arizona the next day when my boyfriend said he would do whatever Penny needed when I was gone. Also when many friends, including Sally's mom agreed to come check on her. So I brought Penny home and she started more antibiotics and pain medicine.
> 
> After taking a red eye back to Maine Monday night, I have spent every minute with my beloved Penny. Thankfully I have the week off from work and I am able to be with her. As hard as it is to say this, it is occured to me that Penny is done fighting and is ready to go. She has been fighting this cancer for 3 1/2 years! I feel so blessed to have every one of those extra days with her. She is my heart dog and has been there for me through so much in my life. I love her so incredibly much and it is so hard to let her go. I made the decision to let Penny go this Friday afternoon. It will be done peacefully here at the house.
> 
> My parents don't fly back until late Thursdy night. So unless Penny shows signs she has to go before Friday, we will let her go then so she can be surrounded by those who love her. Luna has been really cute. It is like she knows Penny and I don't feel well. She has been cuddling right up to Penny and me. A therapy dog for a therapy dog.
> 
> Please be thinking of Penny this Friday as she makes her journey to the next step in life.


Lauren: We will all be with you and Penny in spirit-we know your pain, but Penny will be so grateful to you. My Smooch and Snobear along with all of our pets at the Rainbow Bridge, will be there to greet Penny! She is one amazing dog!!


----------



## Mac'sdad

*Penny*



Sally's Mom said:


> You know, it is the "right" decision. Every one has to come to that place in their own time.. You have loved Penny and she has loved you back. It is never ever an easy decision to make. I am so glad you are spending time with her. It is the best decision we can make for those dogs we love...


I have also learned that even though it is horrible to make decisions on "The Right Time" I actually think my past Golden Boys knew and understood ! I for one was devastated to see my boys get sick.... lose weight ... lose their appetite and finally their zest for life and not be able to hold on any longer .... as long as their quality of life was still there and they gave me the paws up look... it was a pleasure to be able to take care of their needs 
Allowing them to go in an atmosphere of love and caring was in my opinion easier than seeing them struggle to hold on !!!!

Go Penny.... you are not alone !!!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan

:--heart:Hugs for you and Penny, it is a hard decision but the love you have for her will always be in your heart.


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry to hear you will soon be saying good bye to your sweet girl. I'm so sad for you. It's so hard to say good bye to our fur babies.


----------



## Fella 77

Lauren
I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am to hear about sweet Penny. The tears are flowing as I write this, as it hits too close to home for me. It was a mere 5 months ago when our hands were forced by the cancer and had to help my Sadie cross over. It is without a doubt the most difficult thing a dog owner can face...but I took solace in knowing she went peacefully, with me and my wife holding her tightly. There was never any doubt in my mind that as difficult as it was there was no way I couldn't be with her...she was there for me her whole life, so I had to be strong. You loved and cared for Penny her whole life, and you are doing the right thing. Too many of us know this pain, and carry it with us forever. I just want you to know I will be thinking of you and Penny tomorrow..all the other Golden's that have crossed over will be waiting to greet her...Including my beloved Sadie


----------



## cgriffin

Thinking of Penny and you, more hugs and kisses for sweet Penny.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I am so sorry. After all the decisions we've made for them throughout their lives, the last one is the very hardest. 

When they tell you, you know it's time, but your heart aches so.

You and your sweet, brave Penny will be in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you and sweet Penny, sending hugs. It seems like yesterday ... but was months ago ...


----------



## GoldensGirl

I am so sorry this time has come. Draw strength and courage from your love for Penny, knowing that what you do is in her best interest, no matter how it hurts you. It is a tremendous gift of love that you give her. If we are very very very lucky, someday someone will love us enough not to prolong agony. 

Safe and joyous passage, sweet Penny. And peace be with your loving Mom. Watch over her with as much love as she has showered on you.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny and Lauren*

Penny and Lauren are in my prayers, thoughts and heart today.
Praying for a peaceful crossing to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## hubbub

I'm holding you both close to my heart today. You are both inspirations to us in our fight. Penny's passing will be one on her terms not on the cancer's. She'll be surrounded by those who love her - I hope you can feel our strength and support today and in the time ahead.


----------



## Mac'sdad

My Shannon and Nuggett are at the bridge and waiting with snacks and tennis balls !!!! I had a long talk with them and they said not to worry ! You are not alone Penny !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am with you and Penny today in my thoughts and prayers. Many hugs and belly rubs for sweet girl. Had a talk with my Buddy this morning not to be far and help as much as he can. He will do it for your sweet Penny like you did for years you shared together. Love is all what matters and you have given her a plenty of it. Hugs.


----------



## GoldensGirl

With you in spirit on this difficult day.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Thinking of you on this very difficult day. Penny, my Fozzie and Gallagher will be waiting for you too.


----------



## *Laura*

My heart is aching for you on this difficult day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Penny today. 

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## PrincessDi

Keeping you both in our thoughts and prayers on this terrible day. I know how hard it is to let them go.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Praying for sweet Penny and for you, Lauren.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and your precious Penny today, and hope that she has a peaceful passing to the bridge surrounded by those that love her. Daisy will be waiting for her to show her around and look after her for you.


----------



## Lucky Penny

We let Penny go today, peacefully surrounded by those who love her in her own home. She battled cancer for 3 1/2 years and was loved by many. She came to me at the age of sixteen, and taught me many great lessons in life. The biggest thing she taught me was to do something I enjoy everyday. To not worry about the past or future, to just worry about the present and what I can do now to enjoy life. She was my best friend, who competed with me and earned titles in agility, obedience and rally. She was a friend to many and brought smiles to many by being a therapy dog with over 400 visits. She visited a local assisted living facility for over five years and remembered each resident as she pulled me to their rooms. She went into work with me for a year in a half as a therapy dog, and brought joy to many who look forward to her visit every week. She went into Maine Medical Center and visited all the halls of children and adults, and gave them comfort when they learned her story and how she was enjoying life despite all she had been through. Lastly she visited The Long Creek Youth Center, and brought smiles to the faces of the children there. Her heart was pure gold and she would never stop giving. It was our final gift to her to release her from her pain and let her go. It is the hardest thing I have ever done, but I know she will forever still be with me in my heart. My heart dog, my Miss Penny.

Rest in Peace,
Penny, Duchess of the Meadows NJP NAP CD RE THD CGC

She is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are her life, her love, her leader. She will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of her heart. You owe it to her to be worthy of such devotion. ~ Unknown ~


Until one has loved an animal, part of their soul remains unawakened ~Unknown~

God saw you getting tired  and a cure was not to be  so he put his arms around you  and whispered, "Come to Me"
With tearful eyes we watched you  and saw you pass away  and although we love you dearly  we could not make you stay.
A Golden heart stopped beating  hard working hands at rest. God broke our hearts to prove to us  
He only takes the best


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

God Bless Penny and that is amazing she battled the cancer for 3 1/2 years.
I am adding her name to the 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-2.html#post2020874
I am so very sorry, but I know that my Smooch and Snobear have greeted her!
Such a BEAUTIFUL PICTURE OF HER!


----------



## *Laura*

I'm so sorry. My tears are flowing for you. Good bye sweet amazing girl.


----------



## Fella 77

So sorry...She went in her own home..a place of comfort..surrounded by those who loved her...I know how hard it is, and what your feeling..I am sending hugs and thoughts of beautiful Penny..Your username is Lucky Penny...she was lucky..lucky to have such a loving mom..and you were lucky too..to have such a great dog touch your life..


----------



## GoldensGirl

Run free, beloved Penny.

Peace be with you, Lauren.


----------



## Brave

Im so sorry for your loss. Run free, sweet Penny!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob Dylan

Peace Be with You Penny. Hugs Lauren.

"Love knows not its own depth until the hour of separation" *KABIL GIBRAN*


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I'm so sorry for your loss...run free sweet Penny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug

I am so impressed by your wisdom especially at times like this. You are obviously a great team and I am certain that Penny is immensely proud of you. You should also feel great pride about what you have accomplished together. 

Always that remember that just because you cannot see Penny right now does not mean that she is far away. She will send you rays of comfort in various ways. A part of her will always live in you and you have given a part of yourself to her. Be kind to yourself during the adjustment phase. The firsts are always the hardest so allow yourself to buy that new pair of shoes AND that chocolate cake!

That photo is beauti-ful.
Special hugs to you, your wonderful family and gorgeous Luna.


----------



## Tennyson

Godspeed sweet Penny. You were loved by many.
Mick is waiting at the Bridge to take you dancing.
Prayers to you Lauren. You are an amazing woman.


----------



## lindsey.kli

Praying for God's comfort to you during this extremely difficult time. What an amazing dog Penny is, and I am so happy she had you as her momma. Loving praying for you! <3


----------



## cgriffin

Lauren, I am so sorry. Penny was a special girl and she knew she was loved and well taken care of, she will always be with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

HUGS Lauren as you mourn the loss of your sweet Penny. What an inspiration Penny was to so many of us. Run free sweet girl, run free.


----------



## HolDaisy

Run free beautiful Penny. It really does sound like you two achieved alot together...wow, what a special and brave girl she was! It hurts so bad to lose your golden best friend. I understand  She'll always be watching over you. Take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

One amazing golden girl left us today. While I am crying reading your last post what sweet Penny did in her short life I just wonder, was she a dog at all. God bless her on his way to heaven, hugs and prayers to Lauren.


----------



## KathyL

I am so very sorry Penny is gone. I hope you find comfort as you look back at the wonderful life you and Penny shared.


----------



## Zuca's mom

So sorry for your loss. Penny was a very special girl. I think sometimes the loss is made worse by our feelings of guilt. You have no such worries because you loved her and did your best for her always. The one picture I remember is when you said you and she sat in the rain because that is what she wanted to do. So beautiful. You and this forum have taught me to be a better pet parent. Thank you.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I am so sorry for your loss. She brought so much happiness to so many lives. Rest in peace dear Penny. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M

So very sorry for your loss of Penny.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Not Goodbye ..... Till the next time ! I believe that !!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

sending you hugs and prayers


----------



## Buddysmyheart

What a wonderful life of service, love and devotion! Thank you for all the lives you and Penny graced and gave comfort to. Godspeed Penny, loved and remembered always.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you everyone for your kind words. It has been so hard to get used to Penny not physically being here anymore but I know she will always be in my heart. I accept that she had to go, but it is just so hard and hurts so much. My heart feels so broken.


----------



## cgriffin

Lauren, I am so sorry for your pain. It will get better with time,it won't all go away but you will start thinking of all the good memories of Penny and that will make you smile again.


----------



## Doug

I really feel for you as like me you gave your pup such loving and intense round the clock nursing and now there is emptiness. Penny also touched so many people so having to see the sadness in their eyes is also difficult.  Penny was a true fighter and did not like to see you sad so as usual just take one step at a time, keep your head held high and _run_ to your blessings and roll around or immerse yourself in them as Penny would have done. 

I wonder if you have come across the book that Canajo has mentioned int this thread?http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...123496-poems-thoughts-give-you-comfort-3.html

Wishing you lots of love, light and strength in this pivotal time in your life.


----------



## 4Goldens'

So sorry for your loss, may the coming days ease your pain. You will be in my prayers. R.I.P Penny


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Penny. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this heart breaking moment.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Penny. That poem always makes me cry. Sending thoughts and prayers to comfort your broken heart.


----------



## GoldensGirl

When you sorely need to feel Penny beside you, try this: The Star.

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you for the links. They are very comforting. I am going to do "the star" this weekend. I went to donate Penny's left over medicine today. They will put it in the good samaritan drawer and give it to someone in need. It makes me feel good to do that, and I know that is what Penny would of wanted. It is just hard.


----------



## Karen519

*Lauren*

Lauren

I am so very sorry about Penny! 
Penny would be happy you are donating her medicine. I love the picture in your signature!


----------



## PrincessDi

Thinking of you during this dark and heart breaking time.


----------



## BriGuy

So sorry about your loss of Penny. She was such a pretty girl who did so much during her time here!


----------



## Doug

Lauren I have been wondering how you have been doing because at times like these it is so hard with so many mixed emotions all in one hour let alone one day especially with a double loss. How have you been coping? How is Luna? Have you decided where you will put Penny's ashes? 
You are a wise lady and Penny has taught you well and showed great strength but I still I wish that I could wrap you in cotton candy to protect you from all of the sorrow but I can't so I'll send you warm fuzzies and wishes for magical blessings for now instead.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you as I know how difficult those first few early days are. That was extremely kind of you to donate Penny's medication and she would be so proud of you for helping another dog in need. Hope that Luna is doing okay too.


----------



## SandyK

I am so sorry for your loss of Penny. I know how much it hurts, but you gave her the last gift...to be pain free. I haven't been around the forum much because my grandfather took ill right before Christmas and passed on the 16th. I am sorry about your grandma. I am sure her and Penny are together watching over you!! I will be keeping you and Luna in my thoughts and prayers as you mourn together.


----------



## Sweet Girl

My heart is just breaking for you. I am so sorry - and I am so sorry to have missed the news when you were going through such pain. My heart is truly with you.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Also thinking of you and wishing you comfort and peace.....


----------



## brianne

I, too, missed this news until now. I'm so very sorry to hear of Penny's passing. 

Godspeed beautiful Penny...


----------



## Karen519

*Lauren*

Lauren

Thinking about you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

SandyK, I am sad to hear of your grandfathers passing. That must of been really hard on you.  

It has been a really hard week. Work keeps my mind busy and I had someone say to me “you seem to be doing really good”. What they don’t know is the minute I get home and start to think and miss my Penny, it gets really hard. I have been so depressed and my heart is so broken. I miss Penny terribly. 

It is times like this where one really learns the true colors of others. I have had more dog people send me their condolences and cards then my friends. Dog people get it, and know the pain. I feel blessed to have the dog community here for support. Luna is doing better. She was really confused for a couple of days. I got myself to go to dog class with her Monday night and finally out for a walk and ball playing tonight. I just feel so down doing things I did with Penny.

I picked up Penny’s ashes yesterday and broke down in the parking lot. Her ashes were in this beautiful ceramic urn and they made a paw print with her name on it. I just felt compassion. In the past, our dogs ashes where given to us in ugly metal containers with no paw prints. This spring we are going to get a beautiful golden rush bush and plant it in our animal rose garden and plant Penny’s ashes with it. She will rest with all of our other animals who have passed. : ( I like to look at the rush bush and smile when I see life.

Thank you everyone for your support. It has been so hard.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Penny's paw print.


----------



## KathyL

I know how hard it is for you. You and Penny fought so hard and so long. It takes time, Harley has been gone three weeks already and I still struggle. And I know exactly what you mean about people. I have received more support from my "forum friends" than people I've known years. You and Penny shared a very special bond and nothing will ever take that away from you.


----------



## Lucky Penny

A gift from a friend that touches my heart.


----------



## SandyK

Lauren thank you for your condolence of my grandfather. Yes it has been difficult because of the length of time. He was 87 and ready to go see my grandma. My uncle (his brother) passed a few days before him. Then with all these new crazy laws it took awhile before he was even creamated...still waiting for death certs. I truly feel our pets are lucky that we can help them pass when they need us to let them go. Even though it sucks to say goodbye!! I just wish we could do the same for humans when they need it. Just my opinion. I am glad you and Luna are staying busy...that's always good. It will never be the same, but love for Luna knowing Penny and teaching her will hopefully help you both through. There is something to be said for having to care so much for a furry child. I do enjoy my healthy dogs, but I do miss caring for my Abby and all the attention she needed from me. I think you feel the same about Penny. My thoughts continue to be with you!! Oh...and I agree with you about dog people really getting it!!! Glad Penny is back home with you forever!! She will also live in your heart forever!!


----------



## SandyK

LOVE that gift!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi

That is such a priceless gift! I'm so sorry that you're going through such a heartbreaking time.


----------



## Lucky Penny

SandyK, I am sad to hear about your uncle passing as well. I just went through this with two family members passing at the same time. It is so difficult. I agree that it is so nice that we can help our pets pass. I feel awful for some people who are slowly dying. I wish we could help them as well. You are right about missing caring for our dogs. We get into a routine and devote so much time to our dogs that when they pass, we feel empty. Thank you and everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you as I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a golden best friend  Penny's paw print is so special and the gift from your friend you will cherish forever. You're so right about only dog people getting it aswell. Some of my family members didn't even say they were sorry when we lost Daisy. I'm glad you have Luna to give you some comfort and good to hear that she is doing better. Must be so difficult for them when their friend is suddenly not around anymore  I just know that Daisy will love Penny to bits and will be showing her around and having lots of fun at the bridge. Take care, we understand.


----------



## Doug

I can't help thinking that perhaps only dog people get it because they have been taught the extra level of pure love that a dog teaches us. 

I love the gift your friend gave you What a lovely and heart felt surprise

Getting the ashes does bring all of the cutting pain back with the reality of the situation. 

Good luck on your continued journey of healing.


----------



## Lucky Penny

HolDaisy said:


> Thinking of you as I know how heartbreaking it is to lose a golden best friend  Penny's paw print is so special and the gift from your friend you will cherish forever. You're so right about only dog people getting it aswell. Some of my family members didn't even say they were sorry when we lost Daisy. I'm glad you have Luna to give you some comfort and good to hear that she is doing better. Must be so difficult for them when their friend is suddenly not around anymore  I just know that Daisy will love Penny to bits and will be showing her around and having lots of fun at the bridge. Take care, we understand.


That is so sad that family members didn't even say anything to you when Daisy passed. To my, dogs are basically humans! Daisy and Penny are probably running together and having lots of fun!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Doug said:


> I can't help thinking that perhaps only dog people get it because they have been taught the extra level of pure love that a dog teaches us.
> 
> I love the gift your friend gave you What a lovely and heart felt surprise
> 
> Getting the ashes does bring all of the cutting pain back with the reality of the situation.
> 
> Good luck on your continued journey of healing.


Your words say it all. 

"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened". -Anatole France

I received an e-mail today from Therapy Dog friends. It touches my heart and brings tears to my eyes. Here is a clip from the e-mail " What a wonderful girl Penny is and will continue to be!!!!! The joy and love she spread still continues! I was at church on Sunday and a parishioner came running up to me while I was working with my guide dog puppy, and said: " I finally know what this bond is to have the dogs coming into the hospital! My father was in there recently and a beautiful dog named Penny , came to visit! It boosted his spirits beyond anything family could do!" I told her that Penny had just died and we both shared tears. What a special moment to remind me that there is something more in this creation that our four footed creatures offer! "

Maybe God needed another therapy dog in Heaven so he called down to Penny.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Please be gentle with yourself and know that grieving can take a very long time, especially when you have fought for a dog for so long and made her care the center of your life. All of us who have lost a seizure dog know this, since they require a lot of special care to control the seizures. The year that we fought Charlie's seizures was one of the most intense of my life and losing him left an enormous hole, not just because of missing him but also because the rest of my life had to be rebuilt. Similarly, we fought Sabrina's kidney disease for almost five years. It has been several years since she died in my arms, but I still weep when I think of her last days. 

With you in spirit,
Lucy


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

The tears are flowing again... what a sweet gift from your friend. Penny was obviously a very special girl.


----------



## Lucky Penny

GoldensGirl said:


> Please be gentle with yourself and know that grieving can take a very long time, especially when you have fought for a dog for so long and made her care the center of your life. All of us who have lost a seizure dog know this, since they require a lot of special care to control the seizures. The year that we fought Charlie's seizures was one of the most intense of my life and losing him left an enormous hole, not just because of missing him but also because the rest of my life had to be rebuilt. Similarly, we fought Sabrina's kidney disease for almost five years. It has been several years since she died in my arms, but I still weep when I think of her last days.
> 
> With you in spirit,
> Lucy


 
Thank you, Lucy. You are right about having to rebuild that hole. It is a sense of relief to no longer have to care for our love ones, but at the same time is emotional because you were so used to it. Your care for Charlie and Sabrina touch my heart. We love our dogs so much.

Fossiesmom, thank you for your kinds words.


----------



## hubbub

Lucky Penny said:


> I went to donate Penny's left over medicine today. They will put it in the good samaritan drawer and give it to someone in need. It makes me feel good to do that, and I know that is what Penny would of wanted. It is just hard.


As someone who recently received donated medicine, I want to tell you how much I appreciate what you did (and our donor did). Please know that your small action and it's consideration, knowing it was taken while in the throws of intense grief, is so overwhelming to the recipient. As you know, fighting for them and their quality of life over the long term is exhausting mentally, emotionally and financially too. A small moment of reprieve is just that, one less thing to worry about, even if for a moment. Thanks to you and Penny for that gift. 



SandyK said:


> I haven't been around the forum much because my grandfather took ill...


I'm so sorry that your grandfather and uncle passed away.


----------



## SandyK

Checking in to see how you are doing. I was away again for the weekend and had no internet. I hope you and Luna are doing ok.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you SandyK. It is an up and down emotional ride. Work is busy, which keeps my mind busy. Once I am not busy, I start thinking and get sad. My dad and I were crying together tonight telling Penny stories. She was such a special dog, and this process is so hard. I am still reveicing cards in the mail and nice messages online. Penny touched so many people, and they are all so caring.


----------



## SandyK

Thinking of you...hoping you and Luna are playing in the snow making angels in memory of Penny.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thanks SandyK. Luna and I are playing in the snow, because that is what Penny would of wanted us to do! I am still receiving beautiful cards from so many wonderful people. It touches my heart.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am thinking of you very often. It is so great that many remember Penny and that photo holding her paw is so, so beautiful. Love the paw print too. I do not have any, I wish I have. Hugs.


----------



## hubbub

I was thinking of Penny today and stopped by to send you and Luna my good thoughts.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you. Yesterday marked one month since I had to let her go. I still cry for her and miss her so. Where I work, Penny used to come in and do therapy work here. I just received a notice that work gave a donation to Therapy Dogs Inc. in Penny's memory. It warmed my heart. 

I want to get on to the cancer section and provide support to others, and I will eventually. It just has been hard right now, reading people's stories makes me really sad.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

We are miss sweet Penny!


----------



## Mjpar72

Your story was touching. Beautiful demonstration of true, unconditional love. Penny was indeed Lucky to have you and you were lucky to have her. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you, Mjpar72. I miss her deeply, and think of her every day. She taught me so much in her lifetime. I have a thing I have been doing on Facebook everyday called "A Penny a Day". I post a different picture of Penny and write a little memory of it. I have been doing that since she passed. She is with me every day.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*

I'm sure that Penny is with you everyday!


----------



## cgriffin

Hugs, Lauren.


----------



## Fella 77

Lucky Penny said:


> Thank you, Mjpar72. I miss her deeply, and think of her every day. She taught me so much in her lifetime. I have a thing I have been doing on Facebook everyday called "A Penny a Day". I post a different picture of Penny and write a little memory of it. I have been doing that since she passed. She is with me every day.


That a very touching and wonderful idea..what a great way to keep her memory alive and let other people know what a great dog she was and how much you loved her! I hope it's getting better for you... it's been almost a year for me since I let my baby go..it gets better ..but it still hurts..


----------



## Lucky Penny

It will always hurt. I know it is always easier for them to let go, then it is for us. I am sure if feels like yesterday that you had to let Sadie go. It does get easier, but it is hard. 

I did a reading, and was able to get in touch with Penny. She was so happy and upbeat. Just like they are suppose to be at rainbow bridge. When I started crying, she asked me if she taught me anything! Her lesson to me when we shared our lives together was to not worry about the past or future, but to focus on the present and to have fun. Life is to short to be sad all the time, we must enjoy it! I think dogs get that from the start of their lives, and it is something we have to learn. After all, they are always so happy and forgiving!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Oh, Lauren my heart goes out to you. It is such a hard and sad feeling. My Sally's passing made me sad for so long...then there was Laney and Cookie. Two other dogs who captured my heart. Miss all of them every day...


----------



## KathyL

I just read your post that you post a picture of Penny everyday. A daily tribute to Penny -- what a wonderful way to honor her and keep her memory alive. I remember the photos you would post of Penny and Luna dressed for the holidays. It's those special memories that keep us going.


----------



## Lucky Penny

It is easier having another dog around when one passes. My relationship with Luna is very much stronger, and I am starting to feel like our souls are bonded. Just like Penny’s and mine became and still are. 
We all have dogs that have gone and it doesn’t matter how many years it has been, it is so hard. I know that Penny taught much in our lives together. I am starting to realize that Luna has something much different she is teaching me. I am still learning, and I’m unable to explain it yet. However, I believe that each animal in our lives teach us a different lesson. 

Taking holiday photos of our dogs are wonderful memories! They also bring a good laugh.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you and Luna. Penny will live on in your heart and memories forever, we never stop missing them.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucky Penny said:


> It is easier having another dog around when one passes. My relationship with Luna is very much stronger, and I am starting to feel like our souls are bonded. Just like Penny’s and mine became and still are.
> We all have dogs that have gone and it doesn’t matter how many years it has been, it is so hard. I know that Penny taught much in our lives together. I am starting to realize that Luna has something much different she is teaching me. I am still learning, and I’m unable to explain it yet. However, I believe that each animal in our lives teach us a different lesson.
> 
> Taking holiday photos of our dogs are wonderful memories! They also bring a good laugh.


I like this! Each of our dogs taught/is teaching us something different.


----------



## dborgers

> I received an e-mail today from Therapy Dog friends. It touches my heart and brings tears to my eyes. Here is a clip from the e-mail " What a wonderful girl Penny is and will continue to be!!!!! The joy and love she spread still continues! I was at church on Sunday and a parishioner came running up to me while I was working with my guide dog puppy, and said: " I finally know what this bond is to have the dogs coming into the hospital! My father was in there recently and a beautiful dog named Penny , came to visit! It boosted his spirits beyond anything family could do!" I told her that Penny had just died and we both shared tears. What a special moment to remind me that there is something more in this creation that our four footed creatures offer! "


A beautiful story of a girl who touched lives and left the world better than she found it. A beautiful legacy


----------



## Lucky Penny

Today is Penny's birthday. She would of been turning 10 years old. I can picture her in heaven playing frisbbe in those green fields and chasing the ball in the those blue waters. I miss her so much.

Love you Penny, and Happy Birthday.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, what a sweet picture. 

Happy Birthday, Penny. I hope you invited Toby to your party.


----------



## Mac'sdad

Lucky Penny said:


> Today is Penny's birthday. She would of been turning 10 years old. I can picture her in heaven playing frisbbe in those green fields and chasing the ball in the those blue waters. I miss her so much.
> 
> Love you Penny, and Happy Birthday.


 
We sure want to live with them in our lives ....and try and move on when they are gone ....first one's easy .... the 2nd .... ouch !!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

Happy Birthday to Penny at the Bridge! I hope she is celebrating with my Fozzie, too, who would also have been 10 this year. Penny sounds like she was one in a million...


----------



## dborgers

Beautiful picture 

Yes, Penny is playing in a beautiful place where you'll see her again one day


----------



## Lucky Penny

Knowing Penny, she invited Toby, Fozzie, and all of our other golden friends at the bridge to her birthday party. They are all running and swimming together, celebrating being young and healthy again! 

Last year, we threw a huge birthday party for her. We invited all of her dog and human friends to the beach. It was a day I will never forget. It was a celebration of life, and Penny was so happy the whole day. 

My heart aches to that day I get to see her again.


----------



## Sally's Mom

We did have a fun time T that party! I know just how you feel. I feel that way time three. And today Emmie is not feeling great...


----------



## Vhuynh2

Happy birthday to Penny at the bridge. I am sure she is having a grand time today, and every day. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Doug

I bet that she can feel the love and is doing zoomies between you, Luna and her gaggle of friends on the other side.
HAPPY birthday special girl!!


----------



## hubbub

Happy belated birthday to Penny at the Bridge - I agree the picture is wonderful  It brought a huge smile to my face and made my eyes misty at the same time.


----------



## goldensrbest

I am so sorry ,I did not know she passed, I just saw this.


----------



## Karen519

*Penny*



Lucky Penny said:


> Knowing Penny, she invited Toby, Fozzie, and all of our other golden friends at the bridge to her birthday party. They are all running and swimming together, celebrating being young and healthy again!
> 
> Last year, we threw a huge birthday party for her. We invited all of her dog and human friends to the beach. It was a day I will never forget. It was a celebration of life, and Penny was so happy the whole day.
> 
> My heart aches to that day I get to see her again.


Happy Birthday, Penny, at the Bridge. I know Smooch and Snobear are celebrating big time with you!


----------



## Lucky Penny

I wanted to share the necklace I got that I put some of Penny's ashes and hair in it. On the back it says "Penny". I wear it every day. Still miss my girl every day. I know she is happy and healthy at the bridge waiting until thr day we reunite.


----------



## cgriffin

That's beautiful, Lauren.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Here is where I got it from:
Pet Urns | Dog Urns | Cat Urns | Pet Cremation Jewelry | Pet Caskets


----------



## Jaime2061

I think that is beautiful. What a wonderful way to keep Penny close to your heart (not that she isn't already). I love it!


----------



## Doug

Love it! Gorgeous and oh so special


----------



## SandyK

That is beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hubbub

That's so beautiful...thank you for also sharing the link


----------



## Lucky Penny

The Final A Penny A Day:
A year ago today, we let Penny go peacefully surrounded by those who love her. It is hard to believe it has been a year already. For the past year I have been posting a new picture of Penny with a memory or saying on my facebook page every single day. Last night, I looked through every picture and saying that was posted on my Facebook wall of Penny and smiled, cried, and laughed at the memories and beautiful sayings from everyone. Thank you to all who have given me support through this past year. You are the ones who know she wasn’t “just a dog”. She was my best friend, my family, my soul, my heart. 

This morning we plan to take Luna and go on a memory walk in Penny’s honor. After all, Penny was all about enjoying the moment and having fun. I know that this is what she would want us to do to remember her on the anniversary of her passing. 

I feel so lucky to have Luna in my life this past year. She has helped me carry on Penny’s lessons to me and encouraged me to keep enjoying life to it’s fullest. Which is hard to do with out my Pen Pen at my side. I feel as though my soul has connected with hers as it has done with Penny’s and that we will have a long loving friendship for many years. I know that Penny talks to her from time to time.  

Penny has sent me so many Penny’s from Heaven this year, I smile whenever she sends a new one. What a collection I now have! 

I wanted to share this short story again from Therapy Dog friends, Nina and Sal. It touches my heart and brings tears to my eyes. Here is a clip from the e-mail they sent " What a wonderful girl Penny is and will continue to be!!!!! The joy and love she spread still continues! I was at church on Sunday and a parishioner came running up to me while I was working with my guide dog puppy, and said: " I finally know what this bond is to have the dogs coming into the hospital! My father was in there recently and a beautiful dog named Penny , came to visit! It boosted his spirits beyond anything family could do!" I told her that Penny had just died and we both shared tears. What a special moment to remind me that there is something more in this creation that our four footed creatures offer! " 

As I said a year ago and still say to this day:

She battled cancer for 3 1/2 years and was loved by many. She came to me at the age of sixteen, and taught me many great lessons in life. The biggest thing she taught me was to do something I enjoy everyday. To not worry about the past or future, to just worry about the present and what I can do now to enjoy life. She was my best friend, who competed with me and earned titles in agility, obedience and rally. She was a friend to many and brought smiles to many by being a therapy dog with over 400 visits. She visited a local assisted living facility for over five years and remembered each resident as she pulled me to their rooms. She went into work with me for a year in a half as a therapy dog, and brought joy to many who look forward to her visit every week. She went into Maine Medical Center and visited all the halls of children and adults, and gave them comfort when they learned her story and how she was enjoying life despite all she had been through. Lastly she visited The Long Creek Youth Center, and brought smiles to the faces of the children there. Her heart was pure gold and she would never stop giving. It was our final gift to her to release her from her pain and let her go. It is the hardest thing I have ever done, but I know she will forever still be with me in my heart. My heart dog, my Miss Penny.

Rest in Peace,
Penny, Duchess of the Meadows NJP NAP CD RE THD CGC

She is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are her life, her love, her leader. She will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of her heart. You owe it to her to be worthy of such devotion. ~ Unknown ~


Until one has loved an animal, part of their soul remains unawakened ~Unknown~

God saw you getting tired and a cure was not to be 
so he put his arms around you and whispered, "Come to Me"
With tearful eyes we watched you and saw you pass away 
and although we love you dearly we could not make you stay.
A Golden heart stopped beating hard working hands at rest. God broke our hearts to prove to us He only takes the best

"She took my heart and ran with it, and I hope she's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with hers forever".

I love and miss you Penny. You have left my life, but you will never leave my heart. Until I see you again at rainbow bridge one day. <3


----------



## cgriffin

Thank you for the beautiful post and tribute to sweet Penny  She surely was a special girl !

I am so sorry for your sad anniversary. Penny will live on in all our hearts, she has become very special to all of us


----------



## vrmueller

Love your tribute for your Lucky Penny. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Doug

I have wondered how you have both been doing.

Congratulations on such a wonderful tribute :')
Penny taught you well and would continue to be so proud of you 

Wishing the very best with your continuing journey with your special angel by your side.


----------



## HolDaisy

Sorry I missed this post on the 1 yr mark. So sorry that you had to lose your special girl, that photo of her is beautiful.
She will live on forever in your heart and memories. I'm so glad that Luna has helped you through such a tough time. We'll never forget Penny.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you to all for your support.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I wish I have more time to visit more often those threads I used to post a lot. It was an honor to be with you on your journey with sweet Penny and the best of it that our journey with them has never stoped. Long ago but still present in the spirit and the way they molded our lives and hearts. Sorry I missed first year anniversary. Hugs.


----------



## Doug

In many ways it still seems like yesterday, doesn't it? :')
BEST wishes to you and Luna


----------



## Lucky Penny

I was thinking about how fast the first anniversary comes the other day. It does feel like yesterday I hugged Penny last, yet at the same time it seems so long ago. It is a weird feeling. I was walking our route last night with Luna and was so content because I know that no matter what happens, I still have the small things to hold on too. Like the walking route, or her collar. I dream about the day I will be able to hug Penny again.


----------



## Doug

I'd like to think that we still feel as though it was yesterday because their spirit is ever present and still wishing us well as usual.  Penny has the same memories and wish


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The anniversaries are so very hard, especially the first one. 

I agree, in some ways it seems like only yesterday since they were last with you and in others, it seems like a lifetime ago. 

If we didn't love them so much, the loss would not be so great. 

Reflect on the wonderful memories of your special girl, she will forever live in your heart and be in your memories.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Yet again, Carolina nailed it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hubbub

I'm sorry I missed Penny's anniversary. I've thought of her many times during the last month or so. With each picture of her, I see a deep joy and nobleness, your fights for and with her continue to provide strength to me. <<hugs>>


----------



## Jaime2061

Beautiful tribute to your beloved Penny. It is amazing how fast the time passes yet it's still so painful. I remind myself how lucky we are to have been touched by these amazing souls. Many hugs


----------



## Lucky Penny

Jaime2061 said:


> Beautiful tribute to your beloved Penny. It is amazing how fast the time passes yet it's still so painful. I remind myself how lucky we are to have been touched by these amazing souls. Many hugs


You nailed it. It is important to remember how lucky we are to have been touched by theses amazing souls!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Thinking of you❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Lauren*



Lucky Penny said:


> I was thinking about how fast the first anniversary comes the other day. It does feel like yesterday I hugged Penny last, yet at the same time it seems so long ago. It is a weird feeling. I was walking our route last night with Luna and was so content because I know that no matter what happens, I still have the small things to hold on too. Like the walking route, or her collar. I dream about the day I will be able to hug Penny again.


I remember your Penny so well! 
I LOVE what you said about the small things that always remind us. I can't wait to hug all of my dogs at the Bridge someday!!
I can't believe that it was 3 years ago, Dec. 7, 2013, that we let our Smooch go to the Bridge. I'm sure she and Penny are having a GRAND TIME, there!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Karen519 said:


> I remember your Penny so well!
> I LOVE what you said about the small things that always remind us. I can't wait to hug all of my dogs at the Bridge someday!!
> I can't believe that it was 3 years ago, Dec. 7, 2013, that we let our Smooch go to the Bridge. I'm sure she and Penny are having a GRAND TIME, there!


Love this picture of your beautiful Smooch.  I am sure she and Penny are having a great time together running in the green grass fields at rainbow bridge!


----------



## Lucky Penny

Two years ago yesterday is when my sweet Penny went to the bridge. I keep her picture on my dash in my car and look at her beautiful face every day. I do not go a day with out thinking about her and how much I love her.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Two years, feels like yesterday, like we never apart as they are always in thoughts and hearts. Penny was beautiful girl, in her short time she touched so many lives. It is blessing you had her in your life and bond you two have will never be broken. I still remember your story how you named her on the ride home and she just loved her name. Hugs.


----------



## Doug

It really does feel like yesterday, doesn't it?
Yes, time may pass but the love is as strong as ever. She is forever a part of you.
May you recognise the blessings and warm fuzzies she sends you at this time


----------



## hubbub

I couldn't help but notice that you used "love" in the present tense - I feel the same about my girl.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

I can't believe that it's been 2 years already. Hugs...


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you  anniversary days are so tough.


----------



## cgriffin

Aw, sad anniversaries - so many of us are going through this. 
Your sweet Penny is living it up with Toby and Thunder and my other bridge kids - maybe she is even the boss, haha.

I have Toby and Thunder's photo as background on my computer, photos in the living room, and I usually talk to them as soon as I get into my car to head out. They are on my mind all the time as well and I also say "I love them". Our love goes beyond death, doesn't it? 

Hugs to you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hugs to you on this sad day, anniversaries are so hard. 
Penny will always be with you, she will forever hold a very special place in your heart.


----------



## dborgers

Penny was lucky indeed to have a mom like you 

Remembering her with you on this anniversary ...


----------



## pholter

I just got to read Penny's first story today and plan on getting through her entire thread by the weekend. She was such a brave soul! I do see it's her bridge anniversary and wanted to let you know that you're not alone.. It's been 6 years since my Barney crossed over and I still get sad around that time of year. Thanks for sharing her journey.....


----------



## Cuddysmom

Hugs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom

Oh, Lauren, just seeing this again...so so hard. I know you miss Penny. She was such a good girl. She was able to teach Luna how to be a good girl, too...Penny will always be in your heart.


----------



## Lucky Penny

Thank you everyone for your kind words. Time flies by and it does always feel like "yesterday". Our love for our pups will never change and I know that they are with us every day. With the new snow I can not help but smile as I remember all the fun times Penny and I had together playing in the snow.


----------



## BriGuy

Penny was so lucky to have you in her life. I remember the pictures you posted of her party at the beach! We'll be thinking of you today.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Her birthday party at the beach was such fun... That is when I learned Mantha could not only swim,but retrieve. Gosh we all love them so much.


----------

